# ذكرياتك ..... هنا!  ــــــــــــــــــ تعال وشارك



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

*أنت عضو هنا ..... في هذا المنتدي *
*عضو قديم عضو جديد .... بس عضو أكيد :flowers:*

*لكل منا ذكريات ومواقف وأفشات وغيرها من الأمور العارضة التي تضيف بسمة علي الوجه أو دمعة تتمايل علي الخد *

*في هذا المنتدي لنا الكثير من المواقف والذكريات الجميلة , الك**وميدية , الأجتماعية , الحزينة , الغريبة , الغير مبررة *
*تختلف من شخص لأخر .... بقدر تأثيرها عليه طبعاً *

*وفكرة الموضوع .... أننا نذكر كل موقف وأي ذكري أو أفشة *
*اي كانت النوعية *
*المهم أن تكون حدثت بداخل جدران المنتدي *

*أي ذكري تعتز بها وأي كانت نتائجها عليك ..... تعال وشاركنا بها *

*وأخيراً*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.
.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*حد فهم حاجة :smil13:*

*ال فهم يكتب :ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة تونس ههههههههههههه*
*طب افرض برة جدران المنتدي*
*يكون مثلا داخل جدران الكونفتات*​


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة تونس ههههههههههههه*​
> *طب افرض برة جدران المنتدي*
> *يكون مثلا داخل جدران الكونفتات*​



*لا عن المنتدي بس وفي المنتدي كمان وبس :ranting:*

*ذكرياتك عن المنتدي وفي المنتدي بس*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2011)

ليا عودة قلت الاول امسي عليكم يا غاليين





​


----------



## just member (2 أغسطس 2011)

حلو موضوعك واتمنى لو كنت اتذكر شيئ احكية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا عن المنتدي بس وفي المنتدي كمان وبس :ranting:*
> 
> *ذكرياتك عن المنتدي وفي المنتدي بس*​


*اعصابك يا توين احنا في رمضان:2:*
*بس هكتب من برة بس ها:beee:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> حلو موضوعك واتمنى لو كنت اتذكر شيئ احكية


*يا جوجو اضحك عليه باي حاجة*:t33:
*الراجل ده عصبي ولسه مزعقلي في مشاركة السابقة:smil13:*
*يريضيك كده يزعق في اختك:smil13:*​


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ليا عودة قلت الاول امسي عليكم يا غاليين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*مساء الفل .... وفي أنتظارك *​


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> حلو موضوعك واتمنى لو كنت اتذكر شيئ احكية


 
*لا والنبي :ranting:*
*ده ذكرياتي أنا وأنت تملي المنتدي هههههههههه*

*علي مهلك يا حبيبي وأبقي تعالي تاني *​


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اعصابك يا توين احنا في رمضان:2:*
> *بس هكتب من برة بس ها:beee:*​


 
*الله ما أني صايم :smil13:*
*هخش أفطر وهبقي أرجعلك ع السحور بقي هههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2011)

حلوة الفكرة جداااا يا توين

اكيد هكتب حاجااااااااااااات كتير بس افتكر 

لى عودة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا والنبي :ranting:*
> *ده ذكرياتي أنا وأنت تملي المنتدي هههههههههه*
> 
> *علي مهلك يا حبيبي وأبقي تعالي تاني *​


*واد انت مش تزعق في جوجو:gun:*
*جوجو مش تيجي في موضوعه تاني لحد ما اخلص عليه ونورث احنا الموضوع:t33:*​


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا جوجو اضحك عليه باي حاجة*:t33:
> *الراجل ده عصبي ولسه مزعقلي في مشاركة السابقة:smil13:*
> *يريضيك كده يزعق في اختك:smil13:*​


* يا مصبر الوحش علي الجميلة :ranting:*

*مع الأعتذار للفلم -الجميلة والوحش-*​


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> حلوة الفكرة جداااا يا توين
> 
> اكيد هكتب حاجااااااااااااات كتير بس افتكر
> 
> لى عودة


*وتنوري يا قمر ... وفي أنتظار العودة *​


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *واد انت مش تزعق في جوجو:gun:*
> *جوجو مش تيجي في موضوعه تاني لحد ما اخلص عليه ونورث احنا الموضوع:t33:*​


 
*يا بنتي أبعدي عني ..... أبعدي عن الشر وغنيله :ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الله ما أني صايم :smil13:*
> *هخش أفطر وهبقي أرجعلك ع السحور بقي هههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههه *
*ماشي يا حج صوما مقبولا وافطارا شهيا:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> * يا مصبر الوحش علي الجميلة :ranting:*
> 
> *مع الأعتذار للفلم -الجميلة والوحش-*​


*هههههههههههههه*
*يا منجي من المهالك يارب:2:*​


----------



## Critic (2 أغسطس 2011)

اتذكر اول ما بقيت مبارك كنت فرحان جدا شعرت انى اكتسبت انتماء فعلى للمكان


----------



## antonius (2 أغسطس 2011)

انا اتذكر لما كنت عضو جديد استلمت مخالفة ههههههه


----------



## just member (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا جوجو اضحك عليه باي حاجة*:t33:
> *الراجل ده عصبي ولسه مزعقلي في مشاركة السابقة:smil13:*
> *يريضيك كده يزعق في اختك:smil13:*​


اة يرضيني يزعق لأختى ويزعقلى انا كمان:dntknw:
:blush2:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا بنتي أبعدي عني ..... أبعدي عن الشر وغنيله :ranting:*​


*وانا مش هبعد:beee:*​


----------



## vetaa (2 أغسطس 2011)

*طباخ الموضوع يا توين
اتفضل حضرتك الاول واحنا نفكر بعدك
ومتنساش تستخدم علبه الالوان ف المشاركه كلها
ههههه
*​


----------



## just member (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *واد انت مش تزعق في جوجو:gun:*
> *جوجو مش تيجي في موضوعه تاني لحد ما اخلص عليه ونورث احنا الموضوع:t33:*​


انتى بقيتي شقية اوى يا بنوتة انتى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> اة يرضيني يزعق لأختى ويزعقلى انا كمان:dntknw:
> :blush2:


*يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووي*
*طب وانا يا جوجو:smil13:*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جداااا للموضوع 
فكرته جديده وجميله
هى ليست زكريات بالمعنى
بل 
بفرح لما بتقرب من أى شخص فى المنتدى 
وأعرفه وأتعامل معه 
وبحزن جدا لما بعرف أى واحد ولا أجده
يعنى مفتقد جدا أخواتى ( امه وكاندى )
دائما بفتكرهم ونفسى أطمن عليهم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> انتى بقيتي شقية اوى يا بنوتة انتى


*انا يا جوجو:blush2:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه اه انا فاهم
وللاسف ماليش غير ذكري واحده حصلت معايا هنا في المنتدي
في بدايه دخولي

هارتبها مع نفسي كدا وابقي اجي احكيها
انتظروني بعد الفاصل
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اه انا فاهم
> وللاسف ماليش غير ذكري واحده حصلت معايا هنا في المنتدي
> في بدايه دخولي
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*استني يا بت خلي كل حرف في مشاركة عشان الناس تمل قصدي ماتملش:t33:*
*( عنصر تشويق بس:t33: )*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *استني يا بت خلي كل حرف في مشاركة عشان الناس تمل قصدي ماتملش:t33:*
> *( عنصر تشويق بس:t33: )*​



تصدقي فكره برده
رغم انها ذكري كبيره
بس اهو ننفذ الاقتراح دا
كل يوم اعدي اكتب نقطه وامشي
ههههههههههه
توين هايندم انه بعتلي الموضوع
واعملي حسابك قريب هايحذفك من الاشراف
الراجل زهق منك يا شيخه
ههههههههههههههه

انا بهدي النفوس بس
ليس الا


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

اه نسيت حتي جوجو اللي انت دفعتي عنه
استسلم قدام توين وسابك في وش المدفع لوحدك


روكتي هي الناس دي بتعاملك كدا ليه ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2011)

*ياااااااااااااه ذكريات كتير فاكر اول مرة أنشأت موضوع فى المنتدى وكان أول موضوع أنشئته على النت وكل شوية الاقى اعداد الزوار بتزيد للموضوع كان شعور غريب.

فاكر ناس كتير كانوا اصدقاء لى فى الأخضر بس العشرة هانت عليهم وراحوا خدوا الوان تانية من غير ما يجيبولى معاهم :36_19_1:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2011)

+ افتكر لما كنت لسه جديد ومتحمس خالص كان نفسى اعرف ازاى اعمل لينك فى عنوان علشان فهرس مدارس الاحد او فهرس تانى بردو فى قسم الاسرة مش فاكر بصراحة
المهم ماما كاندى قالتلى خلاص لو مش هتعرف اكتب العنوان وتحته اللينك 

+ المهم قعدت اصلى واقول لربنا يارب علمنى عايز الفهرس يطلع حلو ههههههههه
المهم ربنا ارشدنى كان فى موضوع فيه جزء من الفكرة واتعلمت اعمل اللينك
وماما كاندى كانت مبسوطة وانا حسيت ان ايد ربنا بتشتغل معانا .

+موضوع حلو خالص وفكرنى بماما كاندى ربنا يرجعها لينا بالسلامة وحشتنى كتير
ربنا يخليها لينا 
آمين


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ياااااااااااااه ذكريات كتير فاكر اول مرة أنشأت موضوع فى المنتدى وكان أول موضوع أنشئته على النت وكل شوية الاقى اعداد الزوار بتزيد للموضوع كان شعور غريب.
> 
> فاكر ناس كتير كانوا اصدقاء لى فى الأخضر بس العشرة هانت عليهم وراحوا خدوا الوان تانية من غير ما يجيبولى معاهم :36_19_1:*



كفااااااااايه كلامك اثر عليا خالص
هتخليني اعيط كدا
اهي اهي اهي
حد معاه منديل بقي

هاروح اجيبلك انا كام لون من عند روك واجي
وربنا يسترها بس واعرف اجي 
ههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2011)

*


Gospel Life قال:





كفااااااااايه كلامك اثر عليا خالص
هتخليني اعيط كدا
اهي اهي اهي
حد معاه منديل بقي

هاروح اجيبلك انا كام لون من عند روك واجي
وربنا يسترها بس واعرف اجي 
ههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ بلاش روك مش علشان الكلمتين أثروا فيكى تضيعى نفسك .
مش معقول تعملى كل ده علشانى :t37:
إستنى يامخرج أوعى تنزل بتتر النهاية:36_3_1:
*


----------



## Critic (2 أغسطس 2011)

لا انسى ان اول من شجعنى هو الاخ صوت الرب (الذوق)
و ابهرنى جدا قوة صوت صارخ و ثقة مولكا و نشاط ابسالموس
و لا انسى انبهارى بكل (((كيوبيد))) و سندريلا و زاما و دونا (اول احتكاك بقسم الشبابيات)
و تمضى الايام 

اتذكر ان انطباعى عن الزعيم انه لا يدخل اى موضوع الا و اغلقه او طرد العضو فأول مرة وجدت اسمه فى المتواجدين فى موضوع بدائى ليا توهمت انه سيطردنى او سيغلق الموضوع هههههههههههههههههه
لكن فوجئت و تنهدت اذ رد على الموضوع و شارك برأيه كعضو و اتشجعت اوى بعدها و اعتبرت نفسى من اصحاب اليمين (كلا بل انا فى اسفل السافلين هههههههههههههههههه)


----------



## bob (2 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههه اول موضوع ليا كان 10 مشاهدات و 0 تعليق هههههه
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا توين على الدعوة

وجودى فى منتدى الكنيسة كان صدفة, كنت مشرف فى منتدى "طريق الحق" ودمره الهاكر المسلم وظل مغلق لأكثر من شهرين ..... وبالبحث فى الجوجل وجدت منتدى الكنيسة ..... تصادمت مع احد مشرفى القسم الإسلامى .... وانسحبت .... وكان افتقاد الأبن الحبيب "طارق" وبسبب تشجيعه لى باستمرار نجحت فى بحوث كتير فى الإسلاميات أهمها "تلموديات القرآن" ..... واعتقد أنها سبب ترشيحى للأشراف

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تصدقي فكره برده
> رغم انها ذكري كبيره
> بس اهو ننفذ الاقتراح دا
> كل يوم اعدي اكتب نقطه وامشي
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*وليه تخلصي حبر *
*انتي ممكن تدوسي مسافات بس:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اه نسيت حتي جوجو اللي انت دفعتي عنه
> استسلم قدام توين وسابك في وش المدفع لوحدك
> 
> 
> روكتي هي الناس دي بتعاملك كدا ليه ؟


*اه شوفتي يا اوختي ندافع وفي الاخر ينزعق فينا*
*واييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه من توين:ranting:*

*تفتكري انتي ليه:smil13:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> لأ بلاش روك مش علشان الكلمتين أثروا فيكى تضيعى نفسك .
> مش معقول تعملى كل ده علشانى :t37:
> إستنى يامخرج أوعى تنزل بتتر النهاية:36_3_1:
> *




يا خراشي عليا هو احنا فينا من ضياع
وتتر نهايه كمان

انا بقول الطيب احسن
وخلينا في اللون الاخضريكا ماله يعني
مهو منور المنتدي كله اهو
اللهم ما ديمها نعمه علينا وعلي كل الاخضريكين اللي هنا
قولوا اميــــــــــــــن
:t33:


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *وليه تخلصي حبر *
> *انتي ممكن تدوسي مسافات بس:t33:*​




ههههههههههههه
سوسه يابت تصدقي فكره برده
شكلك بتحرضيني علي المعيصه
واحنا في شهر كريم ومبارك
اللهم ما اخزيك يا شوشو




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه شوفتي يا اوختي ندافع وفي الاخر ينزعق فينا*
> *واييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه من توين:ranting:*
> 
> *تفتكري انتي ليه:smil13:*​



ههههههههههههه
لا قولي انتي بقي
بيعاملوكي كدا ليه وشوفي بقي
بهدي انا بس مش بجاوب
يا خسرتي في البلد دي


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2011)

حاجات كتير بس بحاول افتكر :36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> سوسه يابت تصدقي فكره برده
> شكلك بتحرضيني علي المعيصه
> واحنا في شهر كريم ومبارك
> ...


*وانا ايش دراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني:smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> حاجات كتير بس بحاول افتكر :36_1_4::36_1_4:


*مش تضغطي علي نفسك خلاص عادي*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2011)

*مفتقد أمى الغالية أمة اللى كانت عون لى ولكتير من رواد المنتدى :36_19_5:
ياريت ترجعلنا قريب واللى عنده اى مجهود يسهل رجوعها ياريت ما يبخلش بيه*


----------



## السـامرية (2 أغسطس 2011)

*طبعا ذكريات كتيييييييييييييييييير أولهم انى اشتركت من حوالى سنتين وانا مسلمة ورديت على موضوع وتقريبا خالفت القوانين وجاتلى رسالة فل من مشرف هنا بس مش فاكرة طبعا مين هو واتطردت بعديها على طوووووووووووول ههههههههههههههه
اما الذكرى الاهم فى حياتى يوم ما اعلنت ايمانى بحبيبى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح ياااااااااااااااااة احلى يوم فى حياتى
وطبعا يوم معرفتى ب ماما مونيكا والعسل دونا نبيل لانهم اكتر ناس شجعونى على دراسة المسيحية كحياة
*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (2 أغسطس 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *طبعا ذكريات كتيييييييييييييييييير أولهم انى اشتركت من حوالى سنتين وانا مسلمة ورديت على موضوع وتقريبا خالفت القوانين وجاتلى رسالة فل من مشرف هنا بس مش فاكرة طبعا مين هو واتطردت بعديها على طوووووووووووول ههههههههههههههه
> اما الذكرى الاهم فى حياتى يوم ما اعلنت ايمانى بحبيبى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح ياااااااااااااااااة احلى يوم فى حياتى
> وطبعا يوم معرفتى ب ماما مونيكا والعسل دونا نبيل لانهم اكتر ناس شجعونى على دراسة المسيحية كحياة
> *​



زكريات جميلة
عاوز اعمل تقييم بس مش عارف :dntknw:


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

*رجعت *

*أنا أفتكر أن أول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي وفي عالم الأنترنت عموماً :blush2:*
*كانت هنا .... وكانت موضوع روحي خبط لزق .... وفي القسم الغلط بتاع الترحيب و التعارف*
*وأول من رد عليا كان كوبتك مينا -أدمن- *
*والتاني كان ماي روك-أدمن برده- *
*وبصراحة شجعوني موت ... وده كان يوم 15 أغسطس 2006 *
*أما كان تالت واحد مسلم ودخل أتريق :t33:* 


> ذكرني عنوان الموضوع
> بأم ابيها سلام الله عليها


*ده كان رده عليا  *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وبعديها شكراً وش الضيف :beee:*

*ودية كانت من أول وأجمل الذكريات في المنتدي*

*ولي عودة تاني*​


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2011)

اتذكر... منذ اكثر من 6 سنين، عندما كنت انشأ أقسام المنتدى المختلفة واشجع البقية على المشاركة في الأقسام والرد في كل موضوع والتعليق على كل مشاركة.. اول المواضيع كانت صور للمسيح وبعض الأسئلة والشبهات في العقيدة المسيحية وبعض اخر مواضيع إسلامية، منها ما كان يُطرح من قِبل المسلمين ومنها ما كنت انقله من موقع القمص زكريا بطرس..

كلما اتذكر تلك ايام يغمرني شعور بأن الرب قادر ان يستخدم اصغر الأفكار واصغر الإمكانيات وان ينمي اي خدمة بصورة لا تخطر على بال احد.. الهنا اله بركة..

لي عودة فلدي المزيد..


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

*بخصوص الأسئلة والشبهات يا روك *
*أنا تذكرت دلوقتي قصة عماد المهدي والرد علي 43 سؤال ال بيهدموا المسيحية *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*أيام ممتعة وكانت كلها بركة*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 أغسطس 2011)

*وجودي بالمنتدى ..... كان بسبب وجود أعز شخص على قلبي هنا ...
لم أكن أعرف غيره و لم أرد أن أعرف غيره

بس عند دخولي المنتدى ... لقيت أخت كنت بدور عليها من زماااااااااااان
كنت محتاجة أخت جنبي ...تساعدني
تعوضنب عن مكانة الشقيقة يلي انحرمت منا

هالأخت رح تضل و تبقى بقلبي
و معي عطوووووووول
همومي كلها عندها ,,,, بتساعدني و بتقويني
توأم روحي بكل صراحة .....
روزيتا .... مبعرف شو احكي .... بس في عنا متل بيقول لا تاخد صاحب الا من بعد أتلة هههههههه
بحبببببببببببببببببببببك رووووووووووووووزاااا
*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2011)

*أولا مرررررسي للموضوع المميز يا توين  

وتانيا بالنسبة لأحلى ذكرى فهي كانت لما لقيت رسالة من كوبتيك مان بيقولي إني بقيت مباركة بسبب نشاطي المتميز 
ووقتها فرحت كتييييير كتيييير وفضلت ساعة أتأمل بلوني الأخضر هههههههههه 
وكمان ذكرى حلوة لما بقيت محاورة حسيت إنه الإدارة أعطتني ثقة كبيرة 
ولهلا بحس بدفء المنتدى و المحبة لدرجة إني بقضي أغلب وقتي عليه 
وكمان ذكرى إني عرفت كتير أعضاء صاروا عندي أكتر من أصدقاء و أخوة وبنفسي أعرفهم معرفة شخصية بس العتب على المسافات  
منهم العضوة الروعة شذا البنفسج إللي أطيب من قلبها ماااااااا في وصارت عندي أغلى من أخت ... ربنا يفرح قبلك يا عسسسسسل :wub:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 أغسطس 2011)

*أنتي الأروع يا روووز و متل قلبك و صفاء سريرتك ما فييييييي
صدقيني
*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *وجودي بالمنتدى ..... كان بسبب وجود أعز شخص على قلبي هنا ...
> لم أكن أعرف غيره و لم أرد أن أعرف غيره
> 
> بس عند دخولي المنتدى ... لقيت أخت كنت بدور عليها من زماااااااااااان
> ...



*يا رووووووووووحي إنتي بس هيك بتخجلينييييييييي :wub:
كل هالكلام إلي أنا يعني عنجد نياااااااااااااالي أنا 
تسلميلي يا أحلى شذا و صدقيني شعووور متبادل 
ربنا يخليكي يا غالية و يفرح قلبك يا قمرررررر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

انا جيت تاني اهو

افتكر في بدايه دخولي
كان في واحد اسمه خالد الغلبان
الاخ دا كل ما اكتب موضوع
الاقيه منزل تعليق علي نفسه وعن حياته
وانه مجاهد فلسطيني وبيحارب الاعداء
وغرق مواضيعي كلها بكلامه دا
ويحكي مره انه اتصاب برصاص الاعداء
ويقولي ما تخفي عليا انا هلا بخير 
وشغال افلام بقي
وانا عماله ارد بغلاسه واقوله انا مالي باللي بتقوله دا
ودا برده ولا الهواء
ويقولي بعرف بتخافي عليا وكلام اهبل 

لحد ما وليم تل بدا يرد عليه ونيفين ثروت تؤامي
واشتغالنا عليه احنا التلاته بقي
لحد ما طار من المنتدي
وبسببه كونا حزب الغلاسه وكان هدفنا
اننا نغلس علي اي حد داخل يستظرف 
لحد ما يطير وعملنا كدا مع غيره كتير

وبعد فتره لاقيته رجع تاني

انتوا فاكرين انكم كدا انتصرتوا عليا
دا انا وانا وانا
وفضل يرغي كتير
ويتفصل
ويرجع يدخل باسماء تانيه
ويقول كلام اهطل زيه كدا
مش فاكر بالتفصيل المعني ولا هو ايه
لانه بقاله كتير جدا الموضوع دا وكويس انه لسه فاكره اساس الموضوع
انتوا عارفين الزهايمر بقي

لحد ما تقربيا طار في مره ولم يعد منها
حتي الان ......

ودا كان اول موقف يحصل معايا

والي اللقاء
في مواقف اخري
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

نعتذر عن هذا الخطا

طلع اسمه خالد عليان
وكنا بنقوله خالد عيان
ههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (3 أغسطس 2011)

يا لهوى مش فاكرة حاجة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا جيت تاني اهو
> 
> افتكر في بدايه دخولي
> كان في واحد اسمه خالد الغلبان
> ...


*ده اللي اتقفنا عليه:ranting:*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ده اللي اتقفنا عليه:ranting:*​


* يا بنتي خليكي محضر خير *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> * يا بنتي خليكي محضر خير *​


*اومال انا بعمل ايه:2:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ده اللي اتقفنا عليه:ranting:*​



يا خراشي عليا
تصدقي بامانه نسيت خالص
معلش بقي يا روكتي
خليكي عليكي
اعمل ايه بقي ما انا زهايمر
لو افتكرت حاجه تاني هاجي اكتبها كلمه كلمه
هههههههههههههه

بس ابقي تعالي فكريني
لو شوفتي اسمي في الموضوع


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2011)

لما دخلت المنتدى لاول مرة كان باسمى ده برده

مغيرتش اسمى ولا مرة

الناس كلها كانت بتفتكرى تاسونى يعنى عندى 50 سنة مثلا او انى زوجة كاهن او مكرسة

ومنهم نيتا وكتيييييير 

وكنت بلاقى رسائل كتير بتجيلى صلى من اجلى وحاجات كده فكرنى تاسونى

ميعرف اللى فيها هههههههههههههه

لا اوعوا حاسبوا انا بقيت تاسونى فى خدمة ابتدائى خلاص  ههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع جميييييييييييل
هعصر مخى ولو افتكرت حاجة هقولها​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

لوووووووووووولي افتكرت حاجه تانيه جميله خالص

اول ما دخلت كنت داخله باسمي الحقيقي
المهم شدني قوي اسم تؤامي نيفين ثروت
وبقيت عماله ابعتلها
هو انتي نيفين اللي كنتي في مدرسه كذا
تقولي اه
وهي نفس الشئ
وقولها هو انتي اللي ساكنه في المنطقه كذا
........
وهكذا 
لحد ما عرفت انها صحبتي اللي كانت معايا في الاعداديه
وكنت مبسوطه جداااااااااااااااااا
لاننا افترقنا في ثانوي
وقابلنا بعض في مرحله المعهد
وافترقنا تاني لما خلصنا

والمنتدي جمعنا تاني 
وبقيت اشوفها واقابلها وحضرت كمان فرحها
بس للاسف
من ساعه ما اتجوزت مش شوفتها وهي بطلت تدخل تاني هنا
ربنا يفرحها

ودي كمان اجمل ذكري جميله حصلت معايا
في المنتدي مستحيل انساها ابداااااااااااااااااا



لي عوده مره اخري
انتظروني
وبلاش روكتي تنتظرني
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (3 أغسطس 2011)

جوسبل روكا هتاكلك


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> جوسبل روكا هتاكلك



اهلا بشعلله حبيبه قلبي من جوه 
وقصدك ايه يعني
اني روكتي من اكلي لحوم البشر يعني
وشريره
لالالالالالالالالا
مالكيش حق خالص يا جيلي تقولي عليها كدا

خليها بقي لما تتدخل
تشوف معني كلامك دا 
ونشوف هتاكل مين فينا
:94:
:smile02


----------



## جيلان (3 أغسطس 2011)

وانتى ليه تعصبيها وتكتبى الموقف مرة واحدة مش عارفة ممكن تعمل فيكى ايه ؟ .. لا انتى عصبتيها اوى لو عملت فيكى اى حاجة هعزرها


----------



## SALVATION (3 أغسطس 2011)

الفكرة جامده يا توين
وبالمناسبة عندى زكرا مش نسيها ومعتقدش انى هنسها
فى بداية دخولى المنتدى وتسجيلى تم طردى مرتين هههههههه
بس اللى هيجننى مش عارف ليه اطردت ؟ هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وانتى ليه تعصبيها وتكتبى الموقف مرة واحدة مش عارفة ممكن تعمل فيكى ايه ؟ .. لا انتى عصبتيها اوى لو عملت فيكى اى حاجة هعزرها



تصدقي عندك حق
طب استري عليا المره دي كمان
والمره الجايه
حد يجي يفكرني ههههههههه



بص يا امير
كلهم بيحرضوني علي موضوعك
شريرين عايز يبوظوه



وانا دلوقت بقي اعمل ايه ؟


الشعب يريد 
كتابه الموقف علي مراحل متعدده 
نقطه نقطه
او مسافه مسافه
ههههههههههههههههههه

ناخد راي الاغلبيه طيب

يالا كله يدخل يصوت في الموضوع


شكلي هاطير من هنا خالص
عشان خاطر الشعب


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2011)

> مش تضغطي علي نفسك خلاص عادي



هههههههههه لا ازاى


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> الفكرة جامده يا توين
> وبالمناسبة عندى زكرا مش نسيها ومعتقدش انى هنسها
> فى بداية دخولى المنتدى وتسجيلى تم طردى مرتين هههههههه
> بس اللى هيجننى مش عارف ليه اطردت ؟ هههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههه
مرتين بحالهم
مين يزود

وشايلها كل الفتره دي جواك
يا قلبك القاسي يا ولدي

طب ما تسال روك بقي ايه السبب
وعرفني :smile02


----------



## SALVATION (3 أغسطس 2011)

يا بنتى بقولك اطردت تقوليلى اسألة ليه 
هههههههههه
هو انا بقولك انى عزمة  الادارة على الغدا ومجوش ؟ ده طرد
ههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> يا بنتى بقولك اطردت تقوليلى اسألة ليه
> هههههههههه
> هو انا بقولك انى عزمة  الادارة على الغدا ومجوش ؟ ده طرد
> ههههههه​




هههههههههههههههه 
الله هو انا قولت انك عزمهم
شكلك جعان يا مان وبتدور علي حد يعزمك
وبتلكك بردي
قر واعترف محدش غريب هنا
ههههههه



ما انا اعرف انك اطردت شر طردا كمان
بس مش معقول من غير سبب
واقصد دلوقت يعني 
مش وقتها يا حدق

جايز اسمك ماكنتش عاجب روك مثلا مثلا 
وجايز وجايز بقي ....... كدا يعني

الله هو انا هاقعد اخمنلك ولا ايه ؟


ايه الناس اللي تكتب حاجات وتخلينا نفكر فيها دي
:nunu0000:



توني
هو انت تعرف السبب اللي خلاك مشرف طيب ؟
:smile02


----------



## SALVATION (3 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
اه طبعا هو روك كان عامل قسم الرياضة جديد وقال نجرب شوفلنا حد مش بيفهم فى الكرة خالص لقونى انا بقى هههههههههههه
والغريب واللى برده مش عارفة ليه كله وافق عليا
حاجة غريبة يكنش بفهم وانا مش عارف؟ هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اه طبعا هو روك كان عامل قسم الرياضة جديد وقال نجرب شوفلنا حد مش بيفهم فى الكرة خالص لقونى انا بقى هههههههههههه
> والغريب واللى برده مش عارفة ليه كله وافق عليا
> حاجة غريبة يكنش بفهم وانا مش عارف؟ هههههههههههه​



لالالالالالالالا متقولش علي نفسك كدا خالص يا توني

دي يا ولدي دعواتي ليك في ساعه عصريه
كنت عماله ادعي وادعي وادعي :94:
واقول الهي يحطوك يا توني 
في قسم الرياضه اللي 



















مش بحبه
عشان مش اغلس عليك يعني
مش تفهمني صح
:smile02


----------



## SALVATION (3 أغسطس 2011)

> في قسم الرياضه اللي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تصدقى ولا انا هههههههه
مش بقولك جبران خاطر ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا خراشي عليا
> تصدقي بامانه نسيت خالص
> معلش بقي يا روكتي
> خليكي عليكي
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اديني شوفتك ياختي افتكري بقا:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> وبلاش روكتي تنتظرني
> ههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه*
*يالهوي هو انتي بتفهمي بالعكس:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> جوسبل روكا هتاكلك


*والنبي تقوليلها اصلها مش تعرفني:gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اهلا بشعلله حبيبه قلبي من جوه
> وقصدك ايه يعني
> اني روكتي من اكلي لحوم البشر يعني
> وشريره
> ...


*ليه ياختي شايفاني وحششششششششششششش:t26:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وانتى ليه تعصبيها وتكتبى الموقف مرة واحدة مش عارفة ممكن تعمل فيكى ايه ؟ .. لا انتى عصبتيها اوى لو عملت فيكى اى حاجة هعزرها


*هههههههههههه*
*بوتجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز يونيفرسال:t26:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*كنت عضو جديد بالمنتدى وكنت داخل بعضويه مينا* 
وكتبت نكته وكانت نكته واحده ...
لكن صبرت يوم..اتنين محدش رد عليا 
قمت عملت عضويتى الجديده Hero_M.G ودخلت موضوعى ورديت على نفسى**:smile02*
* بس كان ليا ابن عمى هنا بالمنتدى وعرف انى انا اللى رديت ففضحنى 
بعدها لاقيت امه لا اله الا الله دخلت موضوعى وفضلوا يضحكوا ويترريقوا:hlp:
بس لما قابلته قمت بالواجب معاه :t32:
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*انا بصراحة ليا موقف حصل معايا هنا فى المنتدى ويمنكن هو بس اللى صدفتة قدامى ويمكن خلانى فى فترة اخدت انطباع وحش عن المنتدى وكنت هنسحب انا كنت لسة يعتبر جديدة فى المنتدى ونزلت مواضيع بسيطة وجيت بعدها نزلت موضوع بيتكلم عن الابراج وعلم الفلك تقريبا  وفجأة لقيت روك راح قفل الموضوع بطريقة صعبة جدا بالاضافة انة كتب تحت الموضوع يغلق ويترك لكى يعتبر عبرة عشان محدش ينزل موضوع زية  طبعا انا بصراحة اضايقت جدا وقولت اتعامل بالعقل وعملت سيرش فى المنتدى لقيت زية اكتر من 14 موضوع وجبت اللينكات بتاعت المواضيع وبعتها لروك فى بروفايلة طبعا مردش عليا خالص بصراحة انا مكنتش اتوقع نهائى التعامل يكون بالشكل دا رحت كلمت مينا coptic man ابن خالى وحكيت اللى حصل راح حزفهولى بس كفاية الاحراح بصراحة *
*وميرسى يا توين على موضوعك *​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2011)

مش فاكرة صراحة ايه رائيك افادنى الله مش كدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> مش فاكرة صراحة ايه رائيك افادنى الله مش كدا


*جزاكي الله خيرا:smile02*​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جزاكي الله خيرا:smile02*​


اى خدمة يا اخت روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> اى خدمة يا اخت روكا


*بارك الله فيكي يا اختاه:smile02*​


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2011)

*عودة ...... *

*أفتكر مرة حصل موقف خلاني في نص هدومي *
*موقف كان مع العضو علاء كامل وإسماشيل *
*كانت إسماشيل عاملة موضوع للعضو علاء كامل وبأسمه وكان أسم الموضوع دعوة الي علاء كامل*
*وأنا مش كنت واخد بالي أن الأسم بالشكل ده **alaakamel30*
*وراسلته وقلتله كدة مش ينفع أنك تكتب أسمك ع العام وثنائي *
*الرجاء تطلب تغير أسم الموضوع *
*ههههههههههههههه*

*وطبعاً بعد التدقيق أتفاجأت أن أسم علاء كامل هو هو **alaakamel30*
*بس كان العتب ع النظر :close_tem*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (4 أغسطس 2011)

*انا بقي ليا زكريات جامدة جدا
ld:ld:ld:
انا دخلت اساسا المنتدي عشان كلمة واحدة
مخدع الصلاة
دخلت اطلب صلوة .......وابتديت اكتب ردود
واستني حد يعبرني ويقول اي حاجة.......ابدا
شكلي كدا هعمل زي مينا واغير اسمي وادخل ارد علي نفسي
:t7::t7::t7:
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أغسطس 2011)

*+*


يااااااه .. الموضوع ده هيكون من أحب المواضيع لقلبي  .. انا عارف نفسي 

كنت مشترك في منتديات اخرى .. كان كثيراً لا يعجبني التشتت و التهريج الزائد بها ... لذا لم أكن مداوم على التواجد بها .. و وجدت منتديات الكنيسة  .. و اشتركت .. و ظللت لمدة طويلة غير فعال .. (عامل عضو - على رأي قداسة البابا  ) و كدت ان انسحب ذات يوم تماماً لعدة اسباب .. تبين خطأي فيما بعد .. أو حكمي المتسرع .. و تعلمت ان لا احكم بسرعة على الاشياء .. و ان اعطيها الوقت الكافي قبل ان اصدر حكم .

اتذكر امير (توين) .. السمردلي (قلم حر) .. فادي .. ابن الشرق .. ماي روك .. مينا كوبتك (كوبتك مان) .. ميرنا .. ارتاميس .. رامي غبريال .. ميريت .. جومانا .. مايكل .. انسر مي .. صوت صارخ .. و الكثير ممن كنت اعتبرهم جنود اقوياء .. ولازلت 

ترتيب الاسماء ليس بحسب درجة القرب لقلبي .. و لكنه ترتيب عشوائي بحت 

اتذكر حواراتنا سوياً في قسم المشرفين و في باقي الاقسام .. بل و على الهاتف احياناً مع البعض منهم . 

اتذكر اول لقاء تم بيني و بين توين .. كان من اروع اللقاءات .. اتذكر لقائي مع كوبتك مان و رامي غبريال و توين ايضاً .. كان من اروع اللقاءات ايضاً 

اتذكر ذلك الاحساس العجيب الذي كان يعتريني و انا نشيط في المنتدى .. ايماني الشديد بان الانترنت يمكن ان يحضر خراف لحظيرة السيد الرب .. المناخ العائلي المحبب إلي قلبي .. اتذكر .. يا الله ! .. ليتكم تدركون شعوري الآن  .. ربما تغيرنا .. او الحياة تغيرت .. و لكني اعتقد ان التغيير حدث بداخلنا نحن .. ربما نضجنا أكثر .. او إبتعدنا أكثر .. لا اعلم الحقيقة .. و لكني اعلم أمراً مهماً .. وهو ان تلك الحقبة من حياتنا لا يمكن ان تُمحى .. لانها ذكريات جميلة .. كنا نمتلك فيها قلوب بريئة .. و افكار نقية .. و ربما لا يزال البعض يمتلكها .. على الاقل تاهت مني انا في خضم حياة صاخبة .

اما عن أستاذي الذي احبه من اعماق قلبي صوت صارخ .. فالحقيقة انه هو من كان يشجعني ربما دون ان يعلم .. كلامه الطيب .. محبته الرائعة .. 

الحقيقة ان لكل ركن في هذا المنتدى العملاق ذكريات رائعة تجول و تتصارع الآن في ذهني .. سأقصها عليكم تباعاً عندما يحين الوقت لذلك 

تحياتي


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2011)

*امممممم فكرة حلوة يا توين بجد
ميرسى لتعبك

بس انا طبعا مش فاكرة دلوقت بس هاجى طبعا
لما اشغل المخيخ وافطر ههههههه

بس ممكن احكى عن ناس المنتدى لما شوفتهم
ولا مواقف وطرائف هنا اونلى 
*


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2011)

أتذكر... عندما كنت المشرف الوحيد في المنتدى.. لم يكن هناك قوانين ولا نظام معين.. المنتدى كان يمشي بإدارة كل حوار وكل موضوع على حدة.. فكان النسخ واللصق مسموح والنقل مسموح والتعدي من قبل المسلمين مسموح لدرجة ما..
الحوارات في العقيدة كانت بصورة معكوسة، اكثر من مسلم في موضوع وانا وحدي ارد واشرف وادير المواضيع.. لم يكن لدي شعور بالوحدة لاني كنت اشعر بأن هذه كانت مرحلة مؤقتة.. كان لدي شعور ان الفعلة في الطريق للمعونة..


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2011)

*
+ افتكر مرة كنت بعمل فهرس منتدى المسيحى الكتابى وبعد حوالى  13 صفحة تقريباً من اضافة اللينكات وجاى اضغط اوك للموضوع 
النور قطع ههههههههههه يااااااااااااااااه كان هايجيلى شلل بصراحة :heat:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> + افتكر مرة كنت بعمل فهرس منتدى المسيحى الكتابى وبعد حوالى  13 صفحة تقريباً من اضافة اللينكات وجاى اضغط اوك للموضوع
> النور قطع ههههههههههه يااااااااااااااااه كان هايجيلى شلل بصراحة :heat:
> *​



سلامتك 
هو فعلا موقف بيضايق قوي 

بس اقولك فكره بقي 
اي موضوع عايز تعمل
خدوه كوبي في صفحه ورد واحفظه
لو النور قطع الجهاز فصل
يبقي عندك نسخه منه

هي فكره قديمه طبعا معروفه للاغلبيه
بس اهي تذكير برده
:99:


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> سلامتك
> هو فعلا موقف بيضايق قوي
> 
> بس اقولك فكره بقي
> ...


هههههههههههه كانت فين الفكرة دى ساعتها 
بس فعلا تلقائى اتعلمتها وبعد كدة بقيت اطبقها حتى على الموضوعات الصغيرة..


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

انا جيت تاني 
شكل الزهايمر بيتمحي قدام الموضوع هنا 
ههههههههههههههه

افتكر في بدايه دخولي
كنت بدور علي ترنيمه وكتبت اسمها في جوجل
فجه الاسم تبع منتدي الكنيسه
فدخلته وانا بلف في المنتدي
دخلت قسم الكتابات
ولاقيت اشعار طارق REDEMPTION
بصراحه اسمه شدني وما كنتش اعرف معني
الشعر او الخواطر او النثر وغيرها من مسمي 
بس كانت كتاباته عميقه وبتشدني جدااااااا
وانا كنت بحب اقرأ قوي الاشعار كل جمعه في جريده الاهرام
وكنت بحاول اشتري كتب اشعار بس دنينه 

قرايت في اليوم دا اغلب الكتابات اللي في القسم
وقررت اسجل في المنتدي 
وكان اغلب تواجدي في القسم دا بالذات

وبعد كدا اتعرفت عليه وبقي اخ قبل صديق ليا
ومكنش بيبخل عليا في وقته رغم انه كان مشغول جدا

بجد اي كلمه شكر مش تؤفي حقه
يسوع يبارك خدمته وحياته
ويفرحه دايما


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2011)

* أتذكر بداية مشاركتى فى المنتدى عملت موضوع وادرجت فيه صور من مواقع اسلامية وكان فى ذهنى ان الموضوع هيبقى قنبلة وان اخواتى فى المنتدى هيفرحوا بيه وهيبقى موضوع جامد جدى على رأى سى جونى ههههههههه:big33:
وبعد ما انتهيت من انشاء الموضوع كان ورايا مصالح شخصية عملت shut down للجهاز وبعد ما انتهيت من المصالح رجعت بسرعة فتحت الجهاز وطيران على منتدى الكنيسة اشوف المشاركات الجامدة من أعضاء المنتدى لكن هول المفاجأة جعلت شعر رأسى يقف لقد وجدت رسالة ادارية تتصدر الصفحة دون وجود اى قسم سذكر للمنتدى تطلعت لمحتوى الرسالة وجدتها تقول :sha:
لقد تم حظرك من قبل الإدارة مدة 24 ساعة بسبب مشاركاتك السافلة مستخدما القص واللصق من مواقع سافلة.*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * أتذكر بداية مشاركتى فى المنتدى عملت موضوع وادرجت فيه صور من مواقع اسلامية وكان فى ذهنى ان الموضوع هيبقى قنبلة وان اخواتى فى المنتدى هيفرحوا بيه وهيبقى موضوع جامد جدى على رأى سى جونى ههههههههه:big33:
> وبعد ما انتهيت من انشاء الموضوع كان ورايا مصالح شخصية عملت shut down للجهاز وبعد ما انتهيت من المصالح رجعت بسرعة فتحت الجهاز وطيران على منتدى الكنيسة اشوف المشاركات الجامدة من أعضاء المنتدى لكن هول المفاجأة جعلت شعر رأسى يقف لقد وجدت رسالة ادارية تتصدر الصفحة دون وجود اى قسم سذكر للمنتدى تطلعت لمحتوى الرسالة وجدتها تقول :sha:
> لقد تم حظرك من قبل الإدارة مدة 24 ساعة بسبب مشاركاتك السافلة مستخدما القص واللصق من مواقع سافلة.*



*هههههههههههه thats so funny ياسامح ضحكتنى وانا يومى كان كئيب انهاردة 
ههههههههههههههههه بجد موقف تحفة خالص 

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
يا ساتر يارب
افتكروك من جيش العدو ولا ايه ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2011)

*


Nancy2 قال:





هههههههههههه thats so funny ياسامح ضحكتنى وانا يومى كان كئيب انهاردة 
ههههههههههههههههه بجد موقف تحفة خالص 



أنقر للتوسيع...

هو تحفه وبس كان يومها اخويا قاعد جنبى بالصدفة وفتحت قدامة الرسالة الإدارية ومن يومها ماسكة زله عليا كل شويه يقولى اسكت ياصاحب المشاركات السااااااافله اه  لو اعرف بس مين المشرف اللى عملها فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يا ساتر يارب
> افتكروك من جيش العدو ولا ايه ؟



*اكيد والا كان هيبقى موضوع محصلش .*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> هو تحفه وبس كان يومها اخويا قاعد جنبى بالصدفة وفتحت قدامة الرسالة الإدارية ومن يومها ماسكة زله عليا كل شويه يقولى اسكت ياصاحب المشاركات السااااااافله اه لو اعرف بس مين المشرف اللى عملها فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هههههههههههه يا نهااار

يا مشرفين حد يجاوبوا على سؤاله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه يا نهااار
> 
> يا مشرفين حد يجاوبوا على سؤاله


*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه بس لو اعرفه يا تاسونى.
*​


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> هو تحفه وبس كان يومها اخويا قاعد جنبى بالصدفة وفتحت قدامة الرسالة الإدارية ومن يومها ماسكة زله عليا كل شويه يقولى اسكت ياصاحب المشاركات السااااااافله اه  لو اعرف بس مين المشرف اللى عملها فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *



انا من أوقف عضويتك بسبب تنبيه من الأعضاء بوجود "سفالات" في موضوعك، ظناً منهم ان موضوعك اسلامي. 
لم يسمح لي الوقت بمراجعة موضوعك بالكامل واعتمدت على التنبيه من الأعضاء. فاكتفيت بإيقاف العضوية لحين سماح الوقت لمراجعة الموضوع. لكن بعدما سمح الوقت وراجعت موضوعك اتضح ان موضوعك ليس إسلامي وبعدها رفعت الحظر. أي عضويتك تم حظرها ليوم واحد فقط بسبب سوء الفهم.

منتدى الكنيسة يتعرض للكثير من الإساءات واحياناً اتصرف بسرعة، إعتماداً على تنبيه الأعضاء، لوقف اي محاولة سب او شتم او إساءة للعقيدة المسيحية. 
حدثت بعض الإلتباسات في الماضي، لكن مع الوقت تدربت على فحص المواضيع بصورة ادق لكي لا اوقف احد بسبب سوء الفهم.


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه بس لو اعرفه يا تاسونى.
> *​


*اهو طلع الزعيم اتكلم بقا30:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو طلع الزعيم اتكلم بقا30:*​



*اتكلم اقول ايه بس ده انا غلبااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> اهو طلع الزعيم اتكلم بقا



ههههههههه لالا خلاص هو اتنتازل عن الحقوق المادية والمعنوية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اتكلم اقول ايه بس ده انا غلبااااااااااااااان*​


*ايه ده وتتنازل عن حقوقك واييييه اخوك يذلك كده وتسكتله:closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه لالا خلاص هو اتنتازل عن الحقوق المادية والمعنوية


*يتنازل ازاي بس *
*طب اخوه اللي قاعد يذله كل شوية ده:t9:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> ايه ده وتتنازل عن حقوقك واييييه اخوك يذلك كده وتسكتله



بوتجاااااااز ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> يتنازل ازاي بس
> طب اخوه اللي قاعد يذله كل شوية ده



يوريله رد الزعيم ههههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه لالا خلاص هو اتنتازل عن الحقوق المادية والمعنوية



*طي:t9:ب يعنى انتى عايزة تقودى ثورة ولا ايه *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يتنازل ازاي بس *
> *طب اخوه اللي قاعد يذله كل شوية ده:t9:*​


*ايوه ولعوووهاا هههههههه :bomb:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> طيب يعنى انتى عايزة تقودى ثورة ولا ايه



سمعان الى الامام الى الامام ثورة ثورة ههههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> سمعان الى الامام الى الامام ثورة ثورة ههههههههههه



*طيب روحى انتى قدامى وانا جاى وراكى :new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بوتجاااااااز ههههههههههههه


*بااااااااااااااااااااااظ30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يوريله رد الزعيم ههههههههههه


*بعد ايه بعد ايه بعد اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ايوه ولعوووهاا هههههههه :bomb:
> *​


*الله الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس:closedeye*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> طيب روحى انتى قدامى وانا جاى وراكى



انت صاحب القضية وكلنا وراك هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> بااااااااااااااااااااااظ



عشام مبتستخدميش يونيفرسال ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> بعد ايه بعد ايه بعد اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه



عندك حق حتى الرد مش هينفع

دى مسألة مبدأ ههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (4 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * أتذكر بداية مشاركتى فى المنتدى عملت موضوع وادرجت فيه صور من مواقع اسلامية وكان فى ذهنى ان الموضوع هيبقى قنبلة وان اخواتى فى المنتدى هيفرحوا بيه وهيبقى موضوع جامد جدى على رأى سى جونى ههههههههه:big33:*
> *وبعد ما انتهيت من انشاء الموضوع كان ورايا مصالح شخصية عملت shut down للجهاز وبعد ما انتهيت من المصالح رجعت بسرعة فتحت الجهاز وطيران على منتدى الكنيسة اشوف المشاركات الجامدة من أعضاء المنتدى لكن هول المفاجأة جعلت شعر رأسى يقف لقد وجدت رسالة ادارية تتصدر الصفحة دون وجود اى قسم سذكر للمنتدى تطلعت لمحتوى الرسالة وجدتها تقول :sha:*
> *لقد تم حظرك من قبل الإدارة مدة 24 ساعة بسبب مشاركاتك السافلة مستخدما القص واللصق من مواقع سافلة.*


 


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هو تحفه وبس كان يومها اخويا قاعد جنبى بالصدفة وفتحت قدامة الرسالة الإدارية ومن يومها ماسكة زله عليا كل شويه يقولى اسكت ياصاحب المشاركات السااااااافله اه لو اعرف بس مين المشرف اللى عملها فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه موقف تحفه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عشام مبتستخدميش يونيفرسال ههههههههههه


*ع شااااااام امتي روحتي الشام:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عندك حق حتى الرد مش هينفع
> 
> دى مسألة مبدأ ههههههههههههه


*شوفتي بقا يبقا ياخد حقه ولا يسسسسسسسسسسسسكت:crazy_pil*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> ع شااااااام امتي روحتي الشام



روحت اشتريت البوتجاز من هناك هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> شوفتي بقا يبقا ياخد حقه ولا يسسسسسسسسسسسسكت



لا ميسكتش طبعا ميسكتش هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> روحت اشتريت البوتجاز من هناك هههههههههههه


*شععععععععععععععععععععللها يا تاسوني30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا ميسكتش طبعا ميسكتش هههههههههه


*ايوة السكوت عن الحق شيطان اخررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررس30:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> شععععععععععععععععععععللها يا تاسوني



شغااااااااااااااااال يونيفرسال ده شعارى


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> ايوة السكوت عن الحق شيطان اخرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررس



اخرس واعمى واطرش واهبل هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شغااااااااااااااااال يونيفرسال ده شعارى


*وهوووووووووووووووووووووووب قبل ما دمعة تفوت30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اخرس واعمى واطرش واهبل هههههههههههههههه


*كده بقا ملوش لازمة خالص*
*وتوين هيجي يشوف موضوعه بوظناه اكتر30:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> كده بقا ملوش لازمة خالص
> وتوين هيجي يشوف موضوعه بوظناه اكتر



يالهوووى الموضوع

لالا خلاص قفلى على الكلام ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يالهوووى الموضوع
> 
> لالا خلاص قفلى على الكلام ههههههههههه


*ايه يا بت خوفتي ولا ايه:t9:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> ايه يا بت خوفتي ولا ايه



هههههههههه ده انا نسيت انه موضوع قلب شات


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه ده انا نسيت انه موضوع قلب شات


*جلا من لا يسهو30:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

> جلا من لا يسهو



ونعمة بالله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ونعمة بالله


:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (4 أغسطس 2011)

*الي اخي الحبيب سمعان اخرس وعايش احسن من اللي بياخد حقه في الطراوة لا تسمح لاي حد يزقق حلوة يزقق دي ماشي يزقق انت شفت الجيش عمل ايه في التحرير *
​


----------



## Twin (5 أغسطس 2011)

*باظ يا حبيبي بااااااااااظ*
*موضوعي يا ناس بااااااااااااااااااااظ *​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*توين واجيلا انا متشكر جدا مستحقش تقديركم ليا شكرا كتير كتير
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## lovely dove (5 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *باظ يا حبيبي بااااااااااظ*
> *موضوعي يا ناس بااااااااااااااااااااظ *​


*هههههههههه يعيني عليك ياتوين 
اقعد اندب حظك كده يابني هو مش روكا وانصارها عتبو الموضوع 
يبقي عليه العوض ومنه العوض في الموضوع 
تعيش وتكتب مواضيع وروكا تخربهاleasantr
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أغسطس 2011)

> باظ يا حبيبي بااااااااااظ
> موضوعي يا ناس بااااااااااااااااااااظ



ليه الموضوع ده للذكريات وانا وروكا بنستعيد زكرياتنا فى اللللللللللك ههههههههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أغسطس 2011)

*+*

*مُحبَط *.. كنت اتمنى ان يظل الموضوع فقط للذكريات ..


----------



## ميرنا (5 أغسطس 2011)

معلش يجماعة انا فعلا بتمنى الموضوع يبقى زكريات ولو هزار يبقى مشاركة او اتنين مش اكتر


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2011)

لنحاول ارجاع الموضوع لمجراه 

أتذكر... عندما استلمت تنبيه من أحد الأخوة بأن هناك من المسلمين من يخطط للهجوم واختراق المنتدى. تكلمت مع الاخ العزيز وشرحت له ان لي خبرة في هذه الامور وان المنتدى محصن، وحتى ولو حدث اي شئ فسيكون بإستطاعتنا إستراجع المنتدى في عضون ساعات.

الاخ المحبوب هذا هو الاخ كوبتك مان، الذي تطورت علاقتي معه وقتها من خلال المسانجر وبدأ يساعدني في المنتدى.. كانت الاخت ميرنا أول الأخوات التي دعاها الاخ كوبتك مان للمنتدى والتي بدورها ايضاً قدمت يد المساعدة في اول خطوات المنتدى..


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أغسطس 2011)

خلاص يا جماعة ذكريات بس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *باظ يا حبيبي بااااااااااظ*
> *موضوعي يا ناس بااااااااااااااااااااظ *​


*مالك بس يا توين*
*محصلش حاجة يعني:94:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> *هههههههههه يعيني عليك ياتوين
> اقعد اندب حظك كده يابني هو مش روكا وانصارها عتبو الموضوع
> يبقي عليه العوض ومنه العوض في الموضوع
> تعيش وتكتب مواضيع وروكا تخربهاleasantr
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بقا كده يا بوبا:nunu0000:*
*وبعدين انا مش عملت حاجة:94:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه الموضوع ده للذكريات وانا وروكا بنستعيد زكرياتنا فى اللللللللللك ههههههههههههه


*اه طبعا عندك شك:94:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*بعتذر لصاحب الموضوع انه اتحول لكده *​


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2011)

*وانا اتذكر اخويا وهو بيتحايل عليا اسجل فى المنتدى وانا كنت بزهىء اوى وحساه غلس كدة ومش عايزة اسجل واقوله يابنى انت كل شوية منتدى الكنيسة منتدى الكنيسة وتفتح على منتدى الكنيسة وبعد كام شهر قولت اسجل بقى وعرفنى على الناس هنا كانت فيتا وتويتى اول الناس الى اتعرفت عليهم وكان اخويا هو الى عرفنى عليهم ولزقت فى المنتدى اوىىىى ** لزقة فظيعةة **و بقيت زى اخويا ادخل نت افتحه ومقفلهوش غير لما اقوم واخويا هو الى اتشغل وبطل يدخل هههههههههههههه

يااه بس زمان كانو المشرفين بيفتحو الماسنجر كتير وكان كوك ( كوبتك مان ) لسة بيدرس بقى وكنا فاضيين وكل يوم جمعة بنعمل كونف بيبقى فيه كله مشرفيين واداريين وانا كنت العضوة المباركة الوحيدة فى الكونفرانس هههههه وبعدين كل واحد اتشغل بحياته بقى والعالم بقت يجو ماسنجر فرادى ومبقاش فى كونفات
يااه كانت ايام حلوة اوى وكنت لسة معرفش روك خالص وكنت بخاف اوى منه واقول طب هو بيتكلم عادى ولا بيطرد بس ولا ايه نظامه وبعدين لما اتعرفت عليه لقيته عسول بقى واتعرفت على كل الناس هنا ومنهم ناس شفتها
فكرتونى بالذى مضى
*


----------



## sparrow (5 أغسطس 2011)

اخيرا افتكرت حجات هههههههه
زماااااااان كان طارق كل شويه يكلمني عن المنتدي ويحكيلي عنه وعملي عضويه وموضوع ترحيب واشتركت فيه وشويه شويه بقيت اعرف ناس كتير
وكان فيه عضو اسمه شادي اخو قلم حر كان ضايف المنتدي تقريبا كله علي الياهو
كان علطول يعمل كونفرس ويدخل اعضاء كتير فيه ونقعد نتكلم ونتعرف علي بعض
وكتير اووي كنا بنسمع فيه اغاني وترانيم كانت ايام حلوة 
كانت علطول بتبقي معانا فاديه فيه كنا بنقلها يا فتوش كانت شخصيه مميزة وحبوبه
يا خسارة بطلت تدخل هي وناس كتير


----------



## ميرنا (5 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لنحاول ارجاع الموضوع لمجراه
> 
> أتذكر... عندما استلمت تنبيه من أحد الأخوة بأن هناك من المسلمين من يخطط للهجوم واختراق المنتدى. تكلمت مع الاخ العزيز وشرحت له ان لي خبرة في هذه الامور وان المنتدى محصن، وحتى ولو حدث اي شئ فسيكون بإستطاعتنا إستراجع المنتدى في عضون ساعات.
> 
> الاخ المحبوب هذا هو الاخ كوبتك مان، الذي تطورت علاقتي معه وقتها من خلال المسانجر وبدأ يساعدني في المنتدى.. كانت الاخت ميرنا أول الأخوات التي دعاها الاخ كوبتك مان للمنتدى والتي بدورها ايضاً قدمت يد المساعدة في اول خطوات المنتدى..


ياه يا روك يكفينى شرف انى الايام دى مش بتتنسى


----------



## sparrow (5 أغسطس 2011)

كنت بنزل مواضيع في القسم الثقافي ونزلت مرة موضوع اسمه الاستحمام اليومي يسبب تلف في الدماخ ومكنتش منزله معاه المصدر مكنتش اعرف لازم يبقي موجود المصدر
وشاركت فيه الاعضاء وبعد شويه شافه قلم حر كان هو مشرف وقتها للقسم دا
ومعجبوش الموضوع لانه غير مصدر وقال ساعاتها بلاش النقل من المنتديات الاسلامية الي بتقول اي كلام وخلاص 
طبعا وقتها الكلام ضيقني و حاولت اجيب المصدر معرفتش 
وكلمته وقتها علي الياهو وقلتله اني مش بنقل اي كلام وخلاص من اي منتديات واني دورت علي المصدر و معرفتش اوصله تاني 
هو تفهم الامر وقعد يدور هو ومشرف تاني مش فاكر مين علي المصدر ولما لقوة دعمو بيه الموضوع 
كانت خدمته مميزة فعلا


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> اخيرا افتكرت حجات هههههههه
> زماااااااان كان طارق كل شويه يكلمني عن المنتدي ويحكيلي عنه وعملي عضويه وموضوع ترحيب واشتركت فيه وشويه شويه بقيت اعرف ناس كتير
> وكان فيه عضو اسمه شادي اخو قلم حر كان ضايف المنتدي تقريبا كله علي الياهو
> كان علطول يعمل كونفرس ويدخل اعضاء كتير فيه ونقعد نتكلم ونتعرف علي بعض
> ...




ااه شادى ده عسل كان مجمعنا كلنا على طول وهو الى كان بيعمل كل الكونفات الى اتكلمت عليها فوق
يااه فين الايام دى


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أغسطس 2011)

> ااه شادى ده عسل كان مجمعنا كلنا على طول وهو الى كان بيعمل كل الكونفات الى اتكلمت عليها فوق
> يااه فين الايام دى



طب ما تيجوا نعيد الايام دى ؟؟؟

ايه رأيكوا يا جماعة؟؟ عايزة اعرف اراء


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2011)

المشكلة يا تاسونى مبقاش حد فاضى زى الاول عشان الكل يفتح فى نفس الوقت
كله نادرا لما يفتح الياهوا
كمان زمان مكانتش متنظمة كانت صدفة كله يفتح يروح شادى باعت باعت باعت ويجمع الكل
الا لو روك عملنا الشات بقى هنا D:


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *وانا اتذكر اخويا وهو بيتحايل عليا اسجل فى المنتدى وانا كنت بزهىء اوى وحساه غلس كدة ومش عايزة اسجل واقوله يابنى انت كل شوية منتدى الكنيسة منتدى الكنيسة وتفتح على منتدى الكنيسة وبعد كام شهر قولت اسجل بقى وعرفنى على الناس هنا كانت فيتا وتويتى اول الناس الى اتعرفت عليهم وكان اخويا هو الى عرفنى عليهم ولزقت فى المنتدى اوىىىى ** لزقة فظيعةة **و بقيت زى اخويا ادخل نت افتحه ومقفلهوش غير لما اقوم واخويا هو الى اتشغل وبطل يدخل هههههههههههههه
> 
> يااه بس زمان كانو المشرفين بيفتحو الماسنجر كتير وكان كوك ( كوبتك مان ) لسة بيدرس بقى وكنا فاضيين وكل يوم جمعة بنعمل كونف بيبقى فيه كله مشرفيين واداريين وانا كنت العضوة المباركة الوحيدة فى الكونفرانس هههههه وبعدين كل واحد اتشغل بحياته بقى والعالم بقت يجو ماسنجر فرادى ومبقاش فى كونفات
> يااه كانت ايام حلوة اوى وكنت لسة معرفش روك خالص وكنت بخاف اوى منه واقول طب هو بيتكلم عادى ولا بيطرد بس ولا ايه نظامه وبعدين لما اتعرفت عليه لقيته عسول بقى واتعرفت على كل الناس هنا ومنهم ناس شفتها
> ...


نترحم على الايام الغابرة


----------



## sparrow (6 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ااه شادى ده عسل كان مجمعنا كلنا على طول وهو الى كان بيعمل كل الكونفات الى اتكلمت عليها فوق
> يااه فين الايام دى


 
كانت ايام جميله جداا رغم انها من 4 سنين متلا بس الواحد بيحسها قريبه 



tasoni queena قال:


> طب ما تيجوا نعيد الايام دى ؟؟؟
> 
> ايه رأيكوا يا جماعة؟؟ عايزة اعرف اراء


 
صدقيني ياريت


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*في عندي ذكرى صعبة شوي إفتكرت يوم ما حصل إختراق للمنتدى 
متعودة كل يوم الصبح أفتح المنتدى ويومها فتحت المنتدى لقيت رسالة بتقول إنه المنتدى تم إختراقه وكانوا وقتها حاطين قرأن 
ولما شفت هالمنظر بكيت بشدة وألم وبجد يومها حسيت إني خسرت شي غالي في حياتي وخسرت ناس و أصدقاء و إخوان و إخوات غاليين على قلبي ممكن ما أتواصل معهم من جديد وما كنت عارفة كيف أتصرف وشو أعمل بهالحالة
وقتها حتى الأعضاء إللي عندي على الميل كمان مش عارفين شي وكنا متل الضايعين تقريبا و كنت بس بدي حد يطمني ويريحني إنه المنتدى هيرجع من جديد وفعلا كنا في حيرة كبيرة لحد ما دخل روك وطمنا إنه كل شي رح يبقى تمام ووثقت بكلامه ثقة كبيرة
وبقيت كل شوي أصلي و أعمل ريفريش للصفحة وفرحت كتير لما طلعت رسالة "وتستمر المسيرة" كانت أجمل عبارة بقرأها في حياتي 


نشكر ربنا مليون مرة 
لإني يومها عرفت قد إيه المنتدى غالي على قلبي
وبنعمة يسوع المسيح ستستمر المسيرة ​*


----------



## Twin (6 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *في عندي ذكرى صعبة شوي إفتكرت يوم ما حصل إختراق للمنتدى​*
> *متعودة كل يوم الصبح أفتح المنتدى ويومها فتحت المنتدى لقيت رسالة بتقول إنه المنتدى تم إختراقه وكانوا وقتها حاطين قرأن *
> *ولما شفت هالمنظر بكيت بشدة وألم وبجد يومها حسيت إني خسرت شي غالي في حياتي وخسرت ناس و أصدقاء و إخوان و إخوات غاليين على قلبي ممكن ما أتواصل معهم من جديد وما كنت عارفة كيف أتصرف وشو أعمل بهالحالة*
> *وقتها حتى الأعضاء إللي عندي على الميل كمان مش عارفين شي وكنا متل الضايعين تقريبا و كنت بس بدي حد يطمني ويريحني إنه المنتدى هيرجع من جديد وفعلا كنا في حيرة كبيرة لحد ما دخل روك وطمنا إنه كل شي رح يبقى تمام ووثقت بكلامه ثقة كبيرة*
> ...


*أنا اليوم ده كنت لسة برة مصر .... وفي الشغل*
*رحت لما لقيت المنتدي أتهكر عليه .... سبت الشغل وكأني هروح أنقذه من إيديهم هههههههه*
*وكلمت روك ع الفون راح طمني وقلي مش تقلق كلها ساعات *

*بس اليوم ده أنا خسرت موضوع كنت عمله لايف وضاع مع الهاكر الأسلامي *
*بس روك رجعلي الموضوع بعد يومين :t31:*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنا اليوم ده كنت لسة برة مصر .... وفي الشغل*
> *رحت لما لقيت المنتدي أتهكر عليه .... سبت الشغل وكأني هروح أنقذه من إيديهم هههههههه*
> *وكلمت روك ع الفون راح طمني وقلي مش تقلق كلها ساعات *
> 
> ...



*يس فاكرة موضوعك إللي ذهب مع الريح هههههههه 
بس نشكر ربنا رجع :t31:
أنا يومها كان عندي مذاكرة وصدقني ما ركزت فيها أبدا 
بجد كان يوم صعب و حزين على أغلبنا 
نشكر ربنا إنه رجع المنتدى و بقوة 
مجدا لملك السلام ​*


----------



## Twin (6 أغسطس 2011)

*أفتكر برده .... وده من الذكريات المؤلمة بالنسبة لي *
*يوم أن غاب عنا أبن الشرق -مشرف قسم الكتاب المقدس السابق-  في الرابع من سبتمبر سنة 2007 *
*أختفي فجأة في ظروف غامضة بداخل العراق بعد أن كان معي ع الياهوو قبل الأختفاء بليلة ومن يومها وأنا لم أنساه*​


----------



## ميرنا (6 أغسطس 2011)

وتبقى الصفحات اكبر شاهد على الزكريات


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

> أفتكر برده .... وده من الذكريات المؤلمة بالنسبة لي
> يوم أن غاب عنا أبن الشرق -مشرف قسم الكتاب المقدس السابق- في الرابع من سبتمبر سنة 2007
> أختفي فجأة في ظروف غامضة بداخل العراق بعد أن كان معي ع الياهوو قبل الأختفاء بليلة ومن يومها وأنا لم أنساه



مع انى معرفهوش خالص

بس قريت عنه 

ربنا يطمنا عليه


----------



## white.angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*واخيراً .... افتكرت حاجة* *D:*

*اول مشاده بينى وبين مشرف فى المنتدى هنا*
*كانت بسبب مقال ساخر باسم*
*"كنيسة اطفيح تستحق الحرق والهدم " *
*قام المشرف بتغيير عنوان الموضوع واضاف "لا" قبل "تستحق " *
*وقام بتنبيهى الى ان انتبه الى المقالات التى اطرحها*
*لا انكر انى تعجبت فالمقاله رائعه ... وتناسب الواقع تماماً ..*
*واخذت فكره سيئه عن هذا المشرف الشرير المتعصب *
*اللى هو كان جوجو "just member "**
ههههههههههههههه*
*كل ما افتكر الموقف واقارن بين انطباعى مع احد اعز اصدقائى حالياً وفى الماضى .... اضحك كثيراً .... فلا يمكن لهذا الشخص ان يكون بهذه الحده ... ولكن الساحه القبطيه حينئذ .. كانت لا تحتمل اى مقال ساخر ...*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2011)

أتذكر.. بعد إنظمام كوبتك مان وابسوتي للإشراف، ظهر الاخ العزيز *استفانوس* على الساحة في وقتها، بردود ومواضيع ومشاركات رائعة. كانت لديه عادة جميلة، بأنه يفتح موضوع جديد للأعضاء الجدد يُرحب بهم في المنتدى. كان فعلاً يفرح بإنضمام كل عضو وكان يفعل الكثير لأجل جذب البقية..
لم يمر وقت طويل حتى إنظم الاخ الى *استفانوس* اسرة الأشراف الصغيرة، التي في وقتها لم تملك حتى قسم خاص لمناقشة الأمور الإدارية..


----------



## ميرنا (7 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارفة ليه اول مدخلت المنتدى كنت دايما انزل مواضيع اسلامية 
ياااه ع قد مكان المنتدى يدوب تلات اربع اقسام انما كان ليه رونق خاص ايام مميزة بس بسم الصليب كبر بسرعة بايد ربنا واقترحات كل مشرف وعضو 
ناس كتير اوى افتقدتهم فعلا  ديانا وجيجى وقلم حر وميريت كنا ايما متفقين دايما بس كنا عصابة فى الاجتماعى خصوصا ميريت وديانا لما ينزلو موضوع بقدرة قادر يبقى 9 صفحات مش هزار لا حورات لما يمسك رامى وديانا يخبر بيعدو وجيرو وريم ومارتينا وكاتى وكيرو  صدقا وحشونى كان فريق خدمة مميز بنسبالى لانو اول فريق طبعا دلوقتى واللى فاتو ليهم معزتهم بس ايما اول حاجة بتعلم تعليمة خاصة


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> مش عارفة ليه اول مدخلت المنتدى كنت دايما انزل مواضيع اسلامية
> ياااه ع قد مكان المنتدى يدوب تلات اربع اقسام انما كان ليه رونق خاص ايام مميزة بس بسم الصليب كبر بسرعة بايد ربنا واقترحات كل مشرف وعضو
> ناس كتير اوى افتقدتهم فعلا ديانا وجيجى وقلم حر وميريت كنا ايما متفقين دايما بس كنا عصابة فى الاجتماعى خصوصا ميريت وديانا لما ينزلو موضوع بقدرة قادر يبقى 9 صفحات مش هزار لا حورات لما يمسك رامى وديانا يخبر بيعدو وجيرو وريم ومارتينا وكاتى وكيرو صدقا وحشونى كان فريق خدمة مميز بنسبالى لانو اول فريق طبعا دلوقتى واللى فاتو ليهم معزتهم بس ايما اول حاجة بتعلم تعليمة خاصة


 
*كل دووووول *​


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2011)

*أفتكر أول مكالمة تلفون بيني وبين روك  ......  كانت في عيد الميلاد 2007 أتصل هو وعيد عليا *
*بس من غير تحويلات بنكية كلام بس*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *كل دووووول *​


احقد احقد


----------



## ميرنا (8 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أفتكر أول مكالمة تلفون بيني وبين روك  ......  كانت في عيد الميلاد 2007 أتصل هو وعيد عليا *
> *بس من غير تحويلات بنكية كلام بس*​


والنبى خلونى امن يوم اطرد  توتا وارتاح بيهدى النفوس لو مكانك يا روك مش عارف اعمل ايه بس هكون ديمقراطى وهخيرة يموت ازاى


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2011)

افتكر ان مرة عضويتى اتسرقت و شوفت اسمى منور و عليه شرطة سودة
ساعتها دخلت بعضوية تانى و قولت انا كريتيك عضويتى اتسرقت.....ساعتها تخيلت (بحب التخيل :gy0000 ان الادارة مش هتصدقنى و هتطرد العضوية الجديدة كمان بتهمة انتحال شخصية :smile02
و تخيلت ان روك ممكن يستجوبنى و يقولى ادينى امارة او قول كلمة السر علشان اصدقك :gun:


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> ساعتها تخيلت (بحب التخيل :gy0000 ان الادارة مش هتسدئنى و تطرد العضوية الجديدة كمان بتهمة انتحال شخصية :smile02





Critic قال:


> و تخيلت ان روك ممكن يستجوبنى و يقولى ادينى امارة او قول كلمة السر علشان اصدقك :gun:



*ههههههههههه*
*شفتها في فيلم هاري بوتر وهما بستجوبوا بعض :smile02*​


----------



## جيلان (8 أغسطس 2011)

هههههه توين ناقص روك يقوله هات العصا السحرية بتاعتك


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هههههه توين ناقص روك يقوله هات العصا السحرية بتاعتك


*والحشو يكون ديل التنين الأحمر مع حبة بهرات :smile02*​


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> والنبى خلونى امن يوم اطرد توتا وارتاح بيهدى النفوس لو مكانك يا روك مش عارف اعمل ايه بس هكون ديمقراطى وهخيرة يموت ازاى


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*قلبك أبيض أنتي يا مرنون :nunu0000:*​


----------



## Twin (9 أغسطس 2011)

*أفتكر يوم 28 يناير تقريباً ــــــــــــــ ساعة لما أنقطع النت والأتصالات عن مصر *
*أن المنتدي كان فاضي وجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل *
*كان أعضاءه مش يكملوا عشرين واحد  وأنا كنت مقضيها كتابات عن الثورة ...... *
*والغريب ان المصرين ال عيشين برا والأخوة المتحدثين العربية غير المصرين كانوا بيرسلوني ويسألوا عن مصر وشعبها وأنا كنت بجاوبهم طبعاً بالخير *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2011)

*اكتفاء بالمتابعه مؤقتاً وبالتأكيد لى عوده للمشاركه 
يثبت ​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ممممممم إتذكرت يوم ما عضويتي إنسرقت 
يومها كان يوم مليء بالمغامرات و التشويق و الأكشن :smile02
كنت في لوحة التحكم بشوف مواضيعي وإلا فجأة لقيت موضوع مكتوب من عضويتي بعنوان "أنا أسلمت" طبعا مش رح أوصف شعوري كان كيف وقتها يعني قلبي راح في الهواء الطلق هههههههه 
المهم دخلت الموضوع لقيت روزيتا كاتبة التالي حسب ما أذكر :

السلام عليكم 
أنا أسلمت و أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله إلخ ....
والحمدلله أنني عرفت الإسلام الدين الصحيح 
و إكتشفت إنني كنت في ضلال و كفر
و أشكر الله على هدايتي 

ومش فاكرة إيه تاني 
طبعا إحساس لا يوصف إني أقرأ هالكلام من عضويتي وشو رح يفكروا الأعضاء فيي و خربت سمعتي في المنتدى ههههههههههه 
رحت بعديها كلمت روك على الميل وخبرته بالموضوع بعدها إنفصلت من المنتدى بمخالفة من دونا حبيبة قلبي  
و كنت بتفرج على إسمي بالشرطة السودا هههههههههههه عمري ما كنت متخيلة يصير هيك و أشوف إسمي بالشرطة السودا 

بس بجد كان يوم مش طبيعـــــــــــــــي​*


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2011)

كدة يا روزيتا تبيعى المسيح ؟
بامانة عيب عليكى  ههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> كدة يا روزيتا تبيعى المسيح ؟
> بامانة عيب عليكى  ههههههههههههه



*طيب كويس لحقت حالك و المقلب ما إنعمل فيك إنت كمان :smile02
كان نفسي تجرب الشعور بس هههههههه *


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اروع حاجة فى الموضوع دة*
*ان كل مشرف او محاور يدخل يكتب ذكرى مشتركه*
*انه تم فصله من المنتدى مره او اكثر ... *
*هههههههههه ... ربنا يستــــر...*​


----------



## Twin (9 أغسطس 2011)

*بما أن الموضوع أتثبت :08:*

*أتذكر أول موضوع أتثبت ليا في المنتدي كان موضوع هل تثق في طفل المذود في قسم الميلاد وده كان قبل أشرافي عليه .... وكان أول موضوع يتثبت في القسم ده* ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع اكثر من راااائع

افتكر اول ما بقيت عضوة مباركة دخلت للمنتدى وشفت لوني اخضر فرحت بجد ودخلت لقسم الاعضاء المباركين وبقيت اشكر الاعضاء الي رشحوني .​


----------



## lovely dove (9 أغسطس 2011)

افتكر اول يوم سجلت فيه في المنتدي اوبمعني اصح اكتشفت اني مسجله في المنتدي
قبل ما ادخل المنتدي كنت اعرف ناس كتير منه علي الياهو اتعرفت عليهم من صديقه كانت هنا المهم قاعدو كام شهر يقنعوني اني اسجل واتلكك ومش عاوزة اسجل ومعرفش ايه وبعدين قلت ادخل واشوف الدنيا وكانت المفاجأة
كتبت الاسم اللي بسجل بيه دايما قالي الاسم مسجل قبل كده والاسم كان مش متكرر يعني المهم رحت كتبت الاسم والباسورد وفتح واكتشفي اني مسجله من زمان في المنتدي وانا مش فاكرة وافتكر ساعتها بجد فرحت قوووووووووي والشباب فرحو برضو اني انضميت معاهم وبجد كانت ايام من احلي ايام عمري


----------



## HappyAtheist (9 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ممممممم إتذكرت يوم ما عضويتي إنسرقت
> يومها كان يوم مليء بالمغامرات و التشويق و الأكشن :smile02
> كنت في لوحة التحكم بشوف مواضيعي وإلا فجأة لقيت موضوع مكتوب من عضويتي بعنوان "أنا أسلمت" طبعا مش رح أوصف شعوري كان كيف وقتها يعني قلبي راح في الهواء الطلق هههههههه
> المهم دخلت الموضوع لقيت روزيتا كاتبة التالي حسب ما أذكر :
> ...



ياحررررررررررررررررام، حتى أسلمة العضويات في المنتدى صارت غصب :nunu0000::gun:


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> ياحررررررررررررررررام، حتى أسلمة العضويات في المنتدى صارت غصب :nunu0000::gun:



*في الإسلام كل شيء غصب وبالإكراه :act23:​*


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2011)

أتذكر.. في بداية المنتدى كان هناك قسم واحد لحوار الأديان.. حوار مسيحيات في نص حوار إسلاميات والدينا كانت هوسة.. الوضع كان غير منظم، لكن بسبب قلة النشاط في حينها كان القسم يفي بالغرض. الى ان توسعت شبكة الحوارات واصبحت الحوارات تستمر لعشرات الصفحات، قررنا فصل الحوار المسيحي عن الإسلامي بأقسام مختلفة، لكي يكون هناك نظام وترتيب اكثر..


----------



## SALVATION (9 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *اروع حاجة فى الموضوع دة*
> *ان كل مشرف او محاور يدخل يكتب ذكرى مشتركه*
> *انه تم فصله من المنتدى مره او اكثر ... *
> ...



 قصدك ايه بقىىىىىىىىىىى ؟​


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> قصدك ايه بقىىىىىىىىىىى ؟[/CENTER]


*هههههههههه*
*ولا حاجة .. بس اخيراً .. توصلنا لشئ مشترك .. D:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أغسطس 2011)

*اول ذكرى احب اشاركها معاكم هى خناقه 
نزلت اليكس وقابلت ناس واتجمعنا فى كنيسة القديسين اللى اتفجرت السنه دى 
المهم كان معانا بعض البنات وكوكو مان وتونى تون ومارسيلينو
المهم المشكله بدئت الاؤل بحوار وبعدها لقيت  أحد أفراد الامن بتاع الكنيسه
وانا بتكلم مع صاحب المشكله جه وشدنى من القميص اللى كنت لابسه 
أتخنقت جدا ومسكت فى بتاع الامن وحصل مشكله كبييره سعتها بس نشكر ربنا انه عدى على خير 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*اول رسالة اتبعتتلي من الادارة كانت اني اغير اسمي عشان كان اسمي jesus156*
*واتبعتتلي من ابسوتي *​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اول رسالة اتبعتتلي من الادارة كانت اني اغير اسمي عشان كان اسمي jesus156*
> *واتبعتتلي من ابسوتي *​


اكيد مش انا طبعا :smil12:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> اكيد مش انا طبعا :smil12:


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا واحدة كده اسمها م.............:a63:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ينفع اقول موقف مشترك ما بين الفيس والمنتدى
لسه حاصل دلوقتى حالاً وبقى ذكرى *


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ينفع اقول موقف مشترك ما بين الفيس والمنتدى
> لسه حاصل دلوقتى حالاً وبقى ذكرى *



*دة انهى موقف :t32:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ينفع اقول موقف مشترك ما بين الفيس والمنتدى
> لسه حاصل دلوقتى حالاً وبقى ذكرى *




مادام مشترك بين الفيس والمنتدي
يبقي قول يا معلم
:yahoo:
الشعب موافق وبالاجماع:t31:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ينفع اقول موقف مشترك ما بين الفيس والمنتدى
> لسه حاصل دلوقتى حالاً وبقى ذكرى *


*ههههههههههههه*
*ذكري ولا اصالة:a63:*​


----------



## Twin (18 أغسطس 2011)

*أفتكر يوم لما غيرت أسمي من Amir الي Twin *
*كان من أجمل أيامي في المنتدي وخاصة أن الأسم بقي شكله حلو وهو قصير  *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2011)

اجمل ذكرى ليا هنا
هي يوم ما كتبت شاهدتي في المنتدى
حسيت بانتصار وسلام داخلي كبير 
كاني كنت ف حرب وخرجت منها منتصره 
موضوع جميل 
شكرا ليك


----------



## عاشقة البحر (21 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا لكل واحد منا عندو ذكريات فرحة وذكريات حزينة :66:


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أغسطس 2011)

*+*

أتذكر عندما كنت اقوم بإعداد مواضيع لاهوتية أو ردود على شبهة او سؤال ما .. كنت اضع (مرتبه) في الصالة .. و اختار بعناية الكتب و المراجع التي تتحدث عن الموضوع الذي انا بصدد إعداده و اصففها حولى - وبالمناسبة انا اقتني مكتبه دسمة للغاية -  وكنت اختار الصفحات التي سأقتبس منها و اترك الكتب مفتوحة على هذه الصفحات  .. و كان اي شخص يدخل علىّ و يجدني بهذا الشكل ينفجر ضاحكاً ... اذ ان شكلي وقتئذ بالتركيز الشديد الذي كان يبدو عليه .. و قلم رصاص خلف أذني لتعليم الفقرات التي سأقتبسها .. و (جردل) شاي بجواري  يثير الضحك .. 

اتذكر أحلامي مع روك لتسجيل المنتدى بصفة رسمية و تسجيل اسم ولوجو المنتدى ليصبح علامة مسجله و انشاء مبني او مكتب حقيقي  للمنتدى ذات ترخيص رسمي .

يتبع


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أغسطس 2011)

*+*

اتذكر عندما قمت بتصميم هذه الصورة في عيد الحب و كان ذلك في عام 2006 تقريباً - وشوفتها كتير على الفيس بوك, ناس كتير حطاها في البروفايل - و ارسل لي روك جائزة وهي فيلم قصة الميلاد the Nativity Story و كانت نسخة بلو راي Blu-Ray رائعة, و معها فيلم ألآم المسيح لميل غيبسون  و عندما جائني الطرد من الدولة التي يقطن فيها روك .. وجدت مكتوب عليه بالعربي ((يحول أمن دولة))  هههههههههههه .. فقولت لنفسي خلاص يا عم طارق اسمك راح أمن الدولة .. طبعاً مش هعرف اوصف فرحتي كانت إزاي  .. انا لغاية دلوقتي محتفظ بالظرف .. و الافلام طبعاً  .. كانت ايام جميلة جداً 

الصورة بقى اللي فزت بيها -


----------



## جيلان (23 أغسطس 2011)

يا بختك يا استاذ ريدمبيشن نفسى اكسب مرة انا ههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*طب واللى عنده زهايمر ومش بيفتكر اصلا يكتب ذكريات ازاى ​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يا بختك يا استاذ ريدمبيشن نفسى اكسب مرة انا ههههه



*+*

أغششك يا جيلان


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> أغششك يا جيلان



ياريت تمشوها كوسة نفسى يجيلى هدية فى طرد :smile02


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أغسطس 2011)

*مممممم ...*
*انا أفتكر برضه يوم ما كسبت *
*واتبعتت لى الهدية والمفروض كان واحد بيجيبها لحد البيت *
*وتقريبا كان مكتوب هى كانت مبعوته منين *
*وكان ايامها ايام رسومات الرسول بتاعت الدنمارك*
*واللى جابلى الهدية بقى قالى انتى تعرفى حد هناك*
*وكان واقف مستنى انى افتح الهدية :smile02:smile02*
*وده كان الساعة 9 الصبح تخيلوا بقى تصحوا من النوم على الناس اللى بتحشر نفسها فى كل حاجة دى :smile02*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2011)

افتكر اول ما غيرت اسمي للمره الثالثه
ههههههههههههههههههه
كان اسمي ......وبعد كدا محتاجه اليك يسوع 
ومن محتاجه اليك يسوع الي اسمي ........
ومن اسمي ........ الي gospel life

اغلب الناس بقيت تتلخبط بيني وبين الجميله تروث
ويبعتوا تقييم او رساله علي اساس اني تروث

وانا ابعت رساله اقولهم اني انا فلانه مش تروث
حسيت ان الناس اعتقد مني وانا كمان اعتقدت من نفسي
بس وانا بختار الاسم بجد مجاش في بالي ان فيه حد اسمه قريب مني خالص بس هي جت كدا بقي


بفكر اغيره تاني
واعتقد انها هتكون الاخيره
لاني هاطرد فيها من روك 
الراجل زهق وليه حق
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2011)

> الراجل زهق وليه حق
> ههههههههههههههههه


هو بس اللى زهق جوسبل ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عندى ذكريات ,مش فاكرة حاجة *


----------



## zama (9 سبتمبر 2011)

في مرة كنت بدخل الشات زمااااااااااااان أووووي ، وقت ما كنت فرحان بالكمبيوتر ،

المهم ، كنت فرحان و عايز أهرج أخر حاجة ، دخلت حجرات الشات ، المهم شبكت مع واحد ،

كان من الشام _ بحسب كلامه _ المهم أعدت يومين أو 3 أكلم فيه بلا هدف كدا ،

كنت بعمل أي هبل ، المهم الزبون بيكلمني و بدأ يناديني بالضمير " أنتي " بدال أسمي المعلن ،

المهم أنا ما علقت و أعتقدت أنه خطأ مطبعي منه ، و الزبون مازال مستمر ، 

فقلت له " أنت بتعاملني ليه علي أني بنت " ؟؟ !!

قالي " أسمك بناتي في بلدنا " ، راح خنقني فعلاً ، فأخدت موقف من الشات عموماً و تم التعامل مع الزبون ..


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*أفتكر يوم لما روك كلمني أبقي مشرف ........ أنا بصراحة أتخضيت موت ومعرفتش أرد عليه *
*بس لما تمالكت نفسي ,,,,,, رحت سألته علي المرتب :smile02*
*ونسبة الذيادة السنوية عليه* :gy0000:​


----------



## staregypt (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ياخساره والف خسارة
مافيش عندى اى ذكريات
لكن لما قريت ذكرياتكم
 حبيتها 
وعشتها 
وضحكت
وفرحت 
لفرحكم بذكرياتكم الجميلة
كنت اتمنى لو عرفتكم من زمان
بس موضوع جميل جداااا
:smi411:
:smi411: 

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أفتكر يوم لما روك كلمني أبقي مشرف ........ أنا بصراحة أتخضيت موت ومعرفتش أرد عليه *
> *بس لما تمالكت نفسي ,,,,,, رحت سألته علي المرتب :smile02*
> *ونسبة الذيادة السنوية عليه* :gy0000:​



ههههههههههههههه
طب بيتاخد كام بقي ؟؟؟؟؟




















متخفش محدش هنا بيحسد غيري leasantr
قول وانت مطمن وفي بطنك شادر بطيخ صيفي
:t31:


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> طب بيتاخد كام بقي ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


 
باليورو هههههههههه


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*كل مرة أفتكر فيها كام مرة أعتذرت عن الأشراف ويترفض ..... أفكر أعتذر تاني *

*وده طبعاً علشان أصفي مستحقاتي لدي الأدارة*​


----------



## إسرافيل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

فى كل مرة أبحث عن الذكريات أكتشف أن الماض مندمج مع الحاضر مندمج مع المستقبل فكأنى بلا زمن أو ذكريات.


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

افتكر مره
اتفقت انا وبنوته كمان وعضو معانا اننا نتقابل
وبلاش اقول اسماء بقي عشان الفضايح وكدا
اكيد هما هايعرفوا نفسهم
هههههههههههههه
المهم انا والبنوته كنا شوفنا بعض قبل كدا 
لكن العضو دا كان اول مره 
واتفقنا علي المكان والوقت وجه العضو
وكان هذا الاتصال بيننا

انا : انت فين
هو : في الحته الفلانيه
انا : ما احنا واقفين اهو انت شايفنا
هو : لا
انا : طب انت لابس قميص كذا وبنطلون كذا
هو : لا

وانا عماله اكلم صحبتي دي واقولها هو فين واشاور بايدي لشخص قدامنا
انا حاسه انه هو ومهو مفيش غيره اصلا في الحته اللي متفقين عليها
والواحيد اللي ماسك فون وبيتكلم

وفي الاخر قولت هنروح نساله وخلاص
وكان وطلع هو
وفضلت اضحك ضحك
لان الاستاذ مش عارف الوان لابسه ومتخلبط
رغم ان المسافه بينا اصلا متر ولا اتنين

اتاريه مش عرفنا ليه بقي
لاني كنت حاطه سماعات الفون وبتكلم منها والفون في جيبي
وواقفه مع صحبتي وبنتلكم وهوافتكر اننا واقفين مع بعض 

بس كان موقف تحفه جدا ويوم حلو
ههههههههههه

ويارب ما يتكرر هههههههههههه
غلاسه


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*حلو الموضوع شكرا ليك​*


----------



## Bent avakerolos (5 ديسمبر 2011)

بكون مبسوطة لما بلاقى حد يكلمنى وبحس انى عمرى ما هلاقى الصداقة مع كل الناس غير على النت فى المنتدى او الفيس وبيجمع ايضا اصحاب زمان كلهم وبتعلم وبكتسب خبرات بصراحة فايدة من كلة


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> طب بيتاخد كام بقي ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*أحياناً باليورو ... وكتير بالراند :smile01*​


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2011)

Bent avakerolos قال:


> بكون مبسوطة لما بلاقى حد يكلمنى وبحس انى عمرى ما هلاقى الصداقة مع كل الناس غير على النت فى المنتدى او الفيس وبيجمع ايضا اصحاب زمان كلهم وبتعلم وبكتسب خبرات بصراحة فايدة من كلة


 
*بيكلموكي وبيقيموكي كمان .... أحلي تقيم مني :t39:*​


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*أفتكر أغرب شخصية هنا في المنتدي قبلتها كانت بأسم عيون السود .... وكانت فعلاً سود ع الأخر *
*كانت شخصية من كوكب أخر ..... بس كانت ممتعة موت .... وكان الضحك للركب*​


----------



## Bent avakerolos (5 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى على تقيمكوا دا شرف كبير لى


----------



## marcelino (5 ديسمبر 2011)

من الذكريات الغير جميله انك تقضى فتره مش قليله فى مكان او موقع او منتدى وفى الاخر خالص تتفاجئ و تعرف أنك مش فى مكانك 

وكل الوقت اللى راح راح على الفاضى وتندم كل الندم على كل دقيقه ضيعتها من وقتك على مكان مش مكانك .. 

بس نقول ايه الواحد مش هايتعلم ببلاش ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> من الذكريات الغير جميله انك تقضى فتره مش قليله فى مكان او موقع او منتدى وفى الاخر خالص تتفاجئ و تعرف أنك مش فى مكانك
> 
> وكل الوقت اللى راح راح على الفاضى وتندم كل الندم على كل دقيقه ضيعتها من وقتك على مكان مش مكانك ..
> 
> بس نقول ايه الواحد مش هايتعلم ببلاش ​



بالعكس   .. ان حدث ذلك .. فهو قد استفاد .. استفاد انه استطاع ان يميز و يعرف ما هو مكانه بالضبط .. و اين يجد راحته .. فالافاده لا تاتي لنا دائماً من الامور الناجحة .. احياناً كثيرة نسفيد من اخطائنا .. بل استطيع القول ان الغالب .. هو الاستفاد من اخطائنا .. لان نجاحنا لا يعني ان هناك جديد قدمناه .. بل أننا قد نجحنا لاننا نعلم ما نفعله جيداً و قمنا بدراسته و قد نكون اختبرناه من قبل .. اما اخطاؤنا .. فهي وليدة الجهل و عدم المعرفة او التسرع و عدم التدقيق .. فنستفيد من هذا الخطأ بان لا نكرره مره اخرى ..  و ان ننظر في اسبابه .. و نتلاشاها .. و بالتالي ستكون استفاد مبنيه على الخبره و التجربه .. و ما اعظمها استفاده


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2011)

أفتكر لما بقيت عضو أخضريكا 
وأنا بتصفح المنتدى حسيت ان عدد الاقسام زاد ههههههههههههه
فلقيت بالصدفة بأمانة قسم الاغضاء المباركين ههههههههههههههه
لانى انا ليه اقسام معينة بحب اشارك فيها مش كله يعنى فكان من الصعب 
هاخد بالى من القسم دة !
فكل ما أشوف قسم الاعضاء المباركين افتكر الحاجة دى وابتسم


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> بالعكس   .. ان حدث ذلك .. فهو قد استفاد .. استفاد انه استطاع ان يميز و يعرف ما هو مكانه بالضبط .. و اين يجد راحته .. فالافاده لا تاتي لنا دائماً من الامور الناجحة .. احياناً كثيرة نسفيد من اخطائنا .. بل استطيع القول ان الغالب .. هو الاستفاد من اخطائنا .. لان نجاحنا لا يعني ان هناك جديد قدمناه .. بل أننا قد نجحنا لاننا نعلم ما نفعله جيداً و قمنا بدراسته و قد نكون اختبرناه من قبل .. اما اخطاؤنا .. فهي وليدة الجهل و عدم المعرفة او التسرع و عدم التدقيق .. فنستفيد من هذا الخطأ بان لا نكرره مره اخرى ..  و ان ننظر في اسبابه .. و نتلاشاها .. و بالتالي ستكون استفاد مبنيه على الخبره و التجربه .. و ما اعظمها استفاده



فى الغالب بتبقى خساره (الخطأ) دة فادحه ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*يانهااااااااااار 
رجعتوني سنين كتير ورا
الواحد يفتكر ايه ولا ايه ؟؟
بس بجد انتوا واحشيتي كتييييير قوي واحد واحد و واحدة واحدة
*


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*افتكر اول مرة شوفت فيها عضو من منتدي الكنيسة كان طارق *
*وشوفته ع القهوة في وسط البلد *
*وهلما جره ... شفت غيره كتير*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *افتكر اول مرة شوفت فيها عضو من منتدي الكنيسة كان طارق *​
> *وشوفته ع القهوة في وسط البلد *
> 
> *وهلما جره ... شفت غيره كتير* ​


* وانا برضه افتكر اول مشرف شفته فالمنتدى *
*وشوفته فالكنيسة *
*وهلما جره شفت غيره كتير:smil12:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *افتكر اول مرة شوفت فيها عضو من منتدي الكنيسة كان طارق *​
> 
> *وشوفته ع القهوة في وسط البلد *​
> *وهلما جره ... شفت غيره كتير*


 


Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وانا برضه افتكر اول مشرف شفته فالمنتدى *
> 
> *وشوفته فالكنيسة *
> *وهلما جره شفت غيره كتير:smil12:*​
> *ههههههههه*​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t33: :t33: :t33:
طارق عضو مشترك ​ 
بس صحيح .... هو أحنا اتقبلنا قبل كدة :smil12:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t33: :t33: :t33:
> 
> بس تصوري انا مش فاكر شوفتك والا لا قبل كدة ؟
> ...


 
*هههههههههههه*
*حضرتك بتكلمنى :smil13:*
*هو انت تعرفنى اصلا *
*انا بس بشبه على الاسم :gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*تم تعديل مشاركتي السابقة .... الرجاء التحرير :smil12:*​ 


Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *حضرتك بتكلمنى :smil13:*
> *هو انت تعرفنى اصلا *
> 
> *انا بس بشبه على الاسم :gy0000::gy0000:*​


*اشك :ranting:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *تم تعديل مشاركتي السابقة .... الرجاء التحرير :smil12:*​
> 
> 
> 
> *اشك :ranting:*​


* ههههههههههه*
*انا باخد من اول مشاركة بس :beee:*
*لا انا كان قصدى انت اول مشرف اشوفه *
*صباح الفل يابرنس :t33::t33:*​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *انا باخد من اول مشاركة بس :beee:*
> *لا انا كان قصدى انت اول مشرف اشوفه *
> 
> *صباح الفل يابرنس :t33::t33:*​


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طب والنعمة ما خدت بالي :a82:*
*عامة ده شكله دليل أننا اتقبلنا قبل كدة :t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *طب والنعمة ما خدت بالي :a82:*
> 
> *عامة ده شكله دليل أننا اتقبلنا قبل كدة :t33:*​


* هههههههههههه*
*لالالا يا توين مكنتش كده *
*أكيد العيب فى جنوب أفريقيا :t33:*​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *لالالا يا توين مكنتش كده *
> 
> *أكيد العيب فى جنوب أفريقيا :t33:*​


* الوحدة بقي يا مرمر :new2:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *الوحدة بقي يا مرمر :new2:*​


* يافندم نبعتلك عروسة دليفرى حاااااالا *
*بس انت قول يلا :smil12:*​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يافندم نبعتلك عروسة دليفرى حاااااالا *
> 
> *بس انت قول يلا :smil12:*​


*موافقون .... ابعتلك العنوان :t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *موافقون .... ابعتلك العنوان :t33:*​


* ههههههههههه*
*ابعت وأستعد :spor24:*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 فبراير 2012)

*اول ذكرى ليا انى اول مرة ادخل المنتدى هنا تهت كان كبير شويه عليا 
واول ما دخلت كان مصلحه فضلت اطلب طلبات كتير عشان شغلى تبع الكليه
بقى الكل يساعدنى ويجيبلى فى معلومات  وكان فى توبيك  تقريبا الا ساعدونى فيه 
كانت كوبتك مرمر والعضو المبارك رمزى وواحد اسمه سانى مان
المهم بعد كل دة   جه الاخ قلم حر وقال شكرا لكن من ساعد الاخ كيريا ويغلق هههههههههههه وراح قافلى التوبيك حتى ملحقتش اقول انا مش اخ يعنى هههههههه كان احساس صعب اوى  لما 
اول مرة تدخل وتتعامل على انك راجل  دة كان ساعه 2007 
ساعتها  ارتبطت جداا بالمنتدى لما جيبت فى الماده امتياز

فضلت ادخل لمدة سنه وعلى 2008 
كنت فى الامتحانات كنت بزوغ من ورى ماما وافتح المنتدى ههههههه
كنت حاسه انى هضيع روحت عملت توبيك بتحايل فيه على المشرفين يطردونى 
هههههههههه التوبيك دة غالى عندى اوى 
كان دونا نبيل وفراشه وماما كندى  وسويتى كوكو وجيلان وتويتى
وتقريبا لميت فيه بنات كتير التوبيك دة ههههههههه وكلهم مشرفين 
كنت حاسه انى كان ليا  اهميه وقالولى كلام حلو اووووووى علقنى بيهم اكتر واكتر 

هحاول بقى افتكر مواقف مضحكه مااكترها معايا هنا 

*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 فبراير 2012)

*+*

ايه يا مرمر هو انا شوفتك قبل كده ؟ .. الله ! .. يا مينا صدقني ما شوفتها .. هو انا فاضي بقى  .. هشوفك انتي و حبيب قلبي مينا  إن شاء الله في الكوشة  .. و يا عم امير انا بحب الدقة بصراحة .. انت شوفتني على القهوة برضه ؟ .. ولا كنت مستنيك قدام محل العصير المشهور ده (مش فاكر اسمه) على محطة .. (مش فاكر اسمها) : ) .. ها؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

إفتكر مرة كنا فى ايام الصيف الحار بقى ومشغالين المروحة وانا مركز فى المنتدى ههههههههه وقاعد اقرا ولقيت مرة واحدة الستارة لفت عالمروحة بتاعة السقف
ومش جريت لأ قعدت غمضت عينيا وقولت يارب ارحم ههههههه 
آدى أخرة التركيز فى المنتدى بتاعنا بس اتخضيت خضة ههههههه


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2012)

*للرفع ...*


----------



## ميرنا (28 أبريل 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> إفتكر مرة كنا فى ايام الصيف الحار بقى ومشغالين المروحة وانا مركز فى المنتدى ههههههههه وقاعد اقرا ولقيت مرة واحدة الستارة لفت عالمروحة بتاعة السقف
> ومش جريت لأ قعدت غمضت عينيا وقولت يارب ارحم ههههههه
> آدى أخرة التركيز فى المنتدى بتاعنا بس اتخضيت خضة ههههههه


يارب ارحم لا تنفعو فى الزنقات صراحة 
تلاقى البيت يولع وتقولو يارب ارحم هما الرجالة كداا :act23:


----------



## ميرنا (28 أبريل 2012)

انا مش فاكرة حاجة يا توتا لما افتكر ابقى اقولك:beee:


----------



## oesi no (28 أبريل 2012)

تدفعوا كام واحكى ذكريات ال 6 سنين اللى فاتوا


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> تدفعوا كام واحكى ذكريات ال 6 سنين اللى فاتوا


طول عمرك مادى يا جو سيبك انتا :bomb:


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> تدفعوا كام واحكى ذكريات ال 6 سنين اللى فاتوا


*من غير أستغلال *
*تعالي نحكي *​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*مرنون .... هنا ؟*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

ايون .....


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طول عمرك مادى يا جو سيبك انتا :bomb:


نشكر الله 
طول عمرى ثابت على نموقفى 


Twin قال:


> *من غير أستغلال *
> *تعالي نحكي *​


من غير استغلال 
اثبات حضور 
مين هيبتدى الحكاوى 

كل واحد يقول اقرب 3 له فى المنتدى غير متواجدين الان


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> من غير استغلال
> اثبات حضور
> مين هيبتدى الحكاوى
> 
> كل واحد يقول اقرب 3 له فى المنتدى غير متواجدين الان


*اقول انا *​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

اتكل ع الله


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اتكل ع الله


 
*لا في كتير أوي*

*بس ال مفتقد تواجدهم في المنتدي ... والموضوع مش قريب أو بعدي- *
*أنا هتكلم عن التواجد ال ليه شكل*​ 
*ريمون ... فراشة ... مرمر ... كوبتك ... مايكل-لاكي- ... مرمر 120 ...فريد ... فادية ..**. فريدي ... وطبعاً أبن الشرق*
*وكمان في روك :bomb:*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

ميريت وديانا وجومانا وانسر ودريم


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*حد فاكر روك في 2006*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

قولى يا ميرنا


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*والا ميرنا 2006*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*والا كوبتك 2006*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

اشمعنى 6 دى اللى معلقة 
كنا مسخرة الحقيقة يعنى


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> قولى يا ميرنا


*ميرنا رديت يا فالح :bomb:*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

وحشانى البت ميريت برضه 
لغايه من قريب كنت بكلمها  
بس اختفت بعدها 
 ومفتقد لريمون وخفة دمه 
ومفتقد لفراشه مسيحيه 
وغيرهم كتير طبعا
بالنسبه لروك زمان 
لسه كنت بقول انه كان دائم المشاركة   لا وكان بيهذر زمان 
دلوقتى بقى جد زيادة


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> قولى يا ميرنا


قول يا حليم قصدى يا جو :blush2:


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*علي فكرة معانا زائر في الموضوع هنا*
*لو دخل هتبقي مفاجئة*

*عيل مسخرة ههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اشمعنى 6 دى اللى معلقة
> كنا مسخرة الحقيقة يعنى


 
*كانت من أحلي السنين ليا في المنتدي*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

ورامى وجيرل مراته ييييييييييه فين الناس دى


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

مخى مش دفتر انا 
انا  فاكر ميرنا زمان كانت بتزعل من اقل كلمه


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

لا لزائر دا معاد دبحة انهرده مش فاضى


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مخى مش دفتر انا
> انا  فاكر ميرنا زمان كانت بتزعل من اقل كلمه


دلوقتى نحست يخوية اسكت :t17:


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

اكيد الزائر ده ريمون سكوفيلد 
مش هنساله المقلب الى عملناه  فى البت ايمى
هى كمان متنساهوش مهما مر وقت


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بالنسبه لروك زمان
> لسه كنت بقول انه كان دائم المشاركة لا وكان بيهذر زمان
> دلوقتى بقى جد زيادة


 
*الفلوس بتغير يا برنس *​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> دلوقتى نحست يخوية اسكت :t17:


مسيرها يجيلها اللى تخليها يحس ولو مش موجود انا موجود 


Twin قال:


> *الفلوس بتغير يا برنس *​


قلتها ولا كترها


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

جو زمان كنت اخاف اتعامل معاه احسه عصبى كدا وبيشخط فى الكل


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*هههههههههههه*



*جورج فاكر أول يوم لقسم المباركيين لما فتحناه*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> جو زمان كنت اخاف اتعامل معاه احسه عصبى كدا وبيشخط فى الكل


هههههههههههههههه 
تصدقى الموضوع ده موجود فى بعض الناس برضه لغايه دلوقتى 
بيخافوا يتكلموا معايا 
مع انى طيب وغلبان 
ما انتى عارفانى


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*حد فاكر*




*موضوع عريس وعروسة المنتدي*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مسيرها يجيلها اللى تخليها يحس ولو مش موجود انا موجود
> 
> قلتها ولا كترها


لا يعم انا ومنحس احسن بدل متغابى عليه :bomb:


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى الموضوع ده موجود فى بعض الناس برضه لغايه دلوقتى
> بيخافوا يتكلموا معايا
> مع انى طيب وغلبان
> ما انتى عارفانى


 
*طيب وغلبان ... وطويل ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> *جورج فاكر أول يوم لقسم المباركيين لما فتحناه*​


اه فاكره  
انا فاكر الموضوع بتاع الاقتراح بتاعه  كمان 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
وفاكر كمان مين رشحنى مشرف 
كان طارق ريدمبشن


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *حد فاكر*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يلهووووووووى كنا انا وميريت وجومانا وديانا ويس اور نو ورامى وجيرل كان حتت موضوع تحففففففة وجومانا كانت تتشرط


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*الواد عياد هنا .... ومش عايز يشارك *

*شكله جسوس ههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اه فاكره
> انا فاكر الموضوع بتاع الاقتراح بتاعه كمان
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> وفاكر كمان مين رشحنى مشرف
> كان طارق ريدمبشن


 
*طارق ... مشغول يا عم :spor24:*
*الله يسهله*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى الموضوع ده موجود فى بعض الناس برضه لغايه دلوقتى
> بيخافوا يتكلموا معايا
> مع انى طيب وغلبان
> ما انتى عارفانى


نسمة يخواتى :smil13:


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يلهووووووووى كنا انا وميريت وجومانا وديانا ويس اور نو ورامى وجيرل كان حتت موضوع تحففففففة وجومانا كانت تتشرط


 
*ههههههههههههه*
*وانتي كنتي مرات كوبتك *
*وقال ايه ... أنا صدقت :2:*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *وانتي كنتي مرات كوبتك *
> *وقال ايه ... أنا صدقت :2:*​


بتهزر صح :dntknw:


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*حد فاكر صائد الذباب*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بتهزر صح :dntknw:


*لا والنعمة كنت فاكر كدة ... وكوبتك قالي لا دية لعبة :blush2:*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *حد فاكر*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اه فاكره اان الموضوع ده لما كان ميرنا وكوبتك عريس وعروسه 


ميرنا قال:


> لا يعم انا ومنحس احسن بدل متغابى عليه :bomb:


وفاكر زمان كانت كاتبه تحت اسمها شريرة المنتدى 


Twin قال:


> *طيب وغلبان ... وطويل ههههههههههههههه*​


ما بلاش حسد بقى
فاكر مقابله وسط البلد 


Twin قال:


> *طارق ... مشغول يا عم :spor24:*
> *الله يسهله*​


الله يسهله ويسهلنا 


ميرنا قال:


> نسمة يخواتى :smil13:


طول عمرى الحمد لله


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *حد فاكر صائد الذباب*​



انا فاكره 
عيد ميلاده كان امبارح على فكرة
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اه فاكره اان الموضوع ده لما كان* ميرنا وكوبتك عريس وعروسه*
> 
> وفاكر زمان كانت كاتبه تحت اسمها شريرة المنتدى



*قلت حاجة أنا :t17:*​


oesi no قال:


> ما بلاش حسد بقى





oesi no قال:


> فاكر مقابله وسط البلد



*طبعاً :bomb:*
*والفول والطعمية*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا فاكره
> عيد ميلاده كان امبارح على فكرة
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 
*أه فاكره ... وكل سنة وهو طيب*
*مع أني عمري ما فهمت أسمه :smil13:*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اه فاكره اان الموضوع ده لما كان ميرنا وكوبتك عريس وعروسه
> 
> وفاكر زمان كانت كاتبه تحت اسمها شريرة المنتدى
> ايوة بامانة بتمنى بتمنى بتمنى ارجع زى مكنت زمان يلهوى احلى ايام حياتى وكمية الزعيق اللى كنت بخدها فى البيت هنا لانى بقعد بعبط قدام الجهاز حتى يوم الجمعة العظيمة كنت اقعد حراسة
> ...


ايااااااااااااااام بجد روعة


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*فينك يا أروجة *
*وفين كرسي الأعتراف *​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *قلت حاجة أنا :t17:*
> 
> *طبعاً :bomb:*
> *والفول والطعمية*​


يبقى نسيت 
لانى جيت على الكافيه علطول 
مكنش فيه فول وطعميه  كان فيه قهوة وبس  وبعدها روحنا بكوبتك على محطة القطر 


Twin قال:


> *أه فاكره ... وكل سنة وهو طيب*
> *مع أني عمري ما فهمت أسمه :smil13:*​


صائد الذباب  ...  هو يقصد مجموعه من الناس اللى كان بينزلهم  المواضيع مخصوص  فى القسم الاسلامى[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

شالوم موضوع كتير بجنن مع الاسف انا جديد هنا اليوم وليس لى ذكريات متلكم احكى فيها


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

شالوم انتا من افريقيا ولا ايه


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يبقى نسيت
> لانى جيت على الكافيه علطول
> مكنش فيه فول وطعميه كان فيه قهوة وبس وبعدها روحنا بكوبتك على محطة القطر


*لا أنت جيت رمسيس ... في محل الفول ال تحت الكبري *
*ومردتش تاكل ... وبعديها رحنا القهوة *

*وكفاية فضايح بقي *​


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

لا اختى انا من حيفا فى اسرائيل


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> لا اختى انا من حيفا فى اسرائيل


ماشى منور :t17:


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا أنت جيت رمسيس ... في محل الفول ال تحت الكبري *
> *ومردتش تاكل ... وبعديها رحنا القهوة *
> 
> *وكفاية فضايح بقي *​


لا والنبى لتسيحو احب انا الحاجات دى


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا لكى خيتى


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*منور أخ jewey.david *
​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا والنبى لتسيحو احب انا الحاجات دى


*لا مش وقت تسيح هو :bomb:*​


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا الك خيي


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

معزرة خيتى ميرنا شو معنى تسيحو هاده


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

انا لساتى جديد و عم ابلش عربي على قد حالى استحملونى


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ايااااااااااااااام بجد روعة


قال وكانت مسميه روحها شريرة 
ومكنتش بتبطل عياط 


Twin قال:


> *فينك يا أروجة *
> *وفين كرسي الأعتراف *​


هههههههه فاكره ده واللى طلع منه  قسم لقاء خاص
ارووجه لسه متواجده على الفيسبوك  بس مش بتدخل هنا كتير 


jewey.david قال:


> شالوم موضوع كتير بجنن مع الاسف انا جديد هنا اليوم وليس لى ذكريات متلكم احكى فيها


نتمنى تستفاد بالمنتدى وتحبه 
وتقعد فيه سنين ورا سنين 
وتيجى فى يوم هنا وتحكيلنا ذكرياتك الجميله


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> معزرة خيتى ميرنا شو معنى تسيحو هاده


 
*بصراحة ملهاش معني أكاديمي :t17:*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا أنت جيت رمسيس ... في محل الفول ال تحت الكبري *
> *ومردتش تاكل ... وبعديها رحنا القهوة *
> 
> *وكفاية فضايح بقي *​


لا لو انت تفتكر انا جيت الكافيه فى وسط البلد علطول 
وبعدها طلعنا على رمسيس


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك خيي


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

رمسيس وين رمسيس هادا؟


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا لو انت تفتكر انا جيت الكافيه فى وسط البلد علطول
> وبعدها طلعنا على رمسيس


 
*خلاص يا برنس كفاية فضايح :bomb:*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> رمسيس وين رمسيس هادا؟


 
*ده كان ميدان وشلوه *​


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

شو معنى ميدان و شالوه؟ انا مو فاهم ها الحكى


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

حد هنا بيبلش عبرى؟


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> شو معنى ميدان و شالوه؟ انا مو فاهم ها الحكى


* هههههههه*
*معلش دية غلطتي أنا *

*أقولك مش لازم تركز اوي في الكلام اللوكل ده :t17:*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> قال وكانت مسميه روحها شريرة
> ومكنتش بتبطل عياط
> 
> هههههههه فاكره ده واللى طلع منه  قسم لقاء خاص
> ...


متسترش ابدا


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

ما فهمت عليك خيي


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

اللى يعرف عبرى يقوله ان رمسيس ده مكان فى مصر 
طب انت تعرف ايه غير العبرى نقدر نكلمك بيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مايو 2012)

> حد هنا بيبلش عبرى؟


أكتب عبري ونحن نحاول نفهم 



> شو معنى ميدان و شالوه؟ انا مو فاهم ها الحكى


ميدان ، أي مكان متسع يكون إلتقاء بين عدة شوارع ، شالوه : remove OR Deleted


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> متسترش ابدا


واستر ليه 
ده موضوع للذكريات 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

حد فاكر دونا وهى لونها اخضر ؟


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا خيي مولكا انا الان عم بفهم قصدك


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

شو دونا كان لونها اخضر ما استوت؟


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> شو دونا كان لونها اخضر ما استوت؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لو تعرف بتتكلم عن مين هتستخبى 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حد فاكر دونا وهى لونها اخضر ؟


 
*بصراحة أنا مش فكرها وهي خضرة*
*فاكرها وهي مستوية بالأصفر هههههههههه*​


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

ليش استخبي انا اعتقدت انكم بتبلشو عن فاكهة او خضروات


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

لا عن نائب المشرف العام


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *بصراحة أنا مش فكرها وهي خضرة*
> *فاكرها وهي مستوية بالأصفر هههههههههه*​


مش فاكرها بالاصفر ولا فاكر كانت مشرفه ايه هههههههههههههه


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

مو فهمت عليكى خيتى شو نائب عام؟ عم تشتغل فى الشرطة؟


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مش فاكرها بالاصفر ولا فاكر كانت مشرفه ايه هههههههههههههه


*انا مش فاكر القسم ... بس لمحتها وهي مصفرة :flowers:*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> مو فهمت عليكى خيتى شو نائب عام؟ عم تشتغل فى الشرطة؟


*عمنا .... بجد كدة لازم تفكنا :bomb:*​


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

أفكك من شو؟
وانا رابطك ياعم توين ولا ايه


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> أفكك من شو؟
> وانا رابطك ياعم توين ولا ايه


يهدك يا ريمو :bomb:


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

بس عيب


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> أفكك من شو؟
> وانا رابطك ياعم توين ولا ايه


*يعني معرفتش معني ميدان*
*وفهمت معني فكنا*

*أظهر وبان عليك الأمان :bomb:*​


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

بس ايه رايك سمعت انك اتخنقتى من الاخ بتاع شالوم ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> بس عيب


اشمعنى عيب دى اللى فهمتها يعم الاسرائيلى


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2012)

*ريموووووو ده ؟؟
يخرب عقلك 
كنت شاكه فيك من الاول بس قلت لما اتأكد 
منوررر *


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*ها ... هتظهر والا أطردك *
*وأخليك تسجل تاني *


*أقولك أنا هعمل نفسي من بنها *​


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

الله ينورك و ما يغليلك فاتورة ابدا قادر يا كريم و يا حسين


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

طيب نتجه لاتجاه اخر فى الذكريات  الخاصة بالمنتدى 
حد فاكر شات المنتدى ؟  والاقتراح بتاعه ومشاكله وايام ما كنا بنطرد بعض من المنتدى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> بس ايه رايك سمعت انك اتخنقتى من الاخ بتاع شالوم ههههههههه


فى الاول مجاش فى بالى بس لما لقيت انو قاصد الموضوع دا عرفته يا سوسة


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

طول عمرك من بنها يا ابو الكرم انت


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> طيب نتجه لاتجاه اخر فى الذكريات الخاصة بالمنتدى
> حد فاكر شات المنتدى ؟ والاقتراح بتاعه ومشاكله وايام ما كنا بنطرد بعض من المنتدى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*والنعمة كنت بخشه كتير ملاقيش حد غيرك هههههههههه*
*وكنت بتبقي ع الناصية كدة مستني ال جي يشيت :t17:*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه طلعت ريمون 
كالعادة مش هتبطل الحركات الواطيه بتاعتك دى


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2012)

*ليك وحشه على المنتدى يا ولا بجد 
لازم اشكر تون علشان موضوعه جابك لعندنا *


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

هههههههه ده بس علشان كنت جى مستعجل بس عارفة لو عندى وقت كنت دخلت على التعارف و الاقسام التانية و بلشت عبرى


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> طول عمرك من بنها يا ابو الكرم انت


 
*عادي ... بنها برده من مصر :blush2:*​


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

واطية ماشى يا عم الطويل سبنالك العالية


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *والنعمة كنت بخشه كتير ملاقيش حد غيرك هههههههههه*
> *وكنت بتبقي ع الناصية كدة مستني ال جي يشيت :t17:*​


اه فعلا 
كنت برغى كتير اوى  على الشات 
ايام ما كانت الناس رجاله ومبتخافش
دلوقتى بقيت مرعب لبعض الناس
بيبعدوا عنى احسن اكل منهم حته
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

اشكريه والنبى لتشكريه و المسحف لتشكريه


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليك وحشه على المنتدى يا ولا بجد *
> *لازم اشكر تون علشان موضوعه جابك لعندنا *


*لا شكر علي واجب *

*ده طلع عيني ... وانا عمال ابلشله :dntknw:*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> واطية ماشى يا عم الطويل سبنالك العالية


بزمتك مش زمان كان عندك شويه حركات واطيه 
ايمى تشهد عليك لو نسيت 
خليت البت اتفرست من العياط وانت قاعد تضحك
وانا معاك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*علي فكرة أنا دعيت رامي كمان من ع الفيس *
*بس شكله نفضلي *​


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

لا انت متعرفش ما شالوها من الخريطة بعد الثورة


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

بلش يا خويا بلش محدش مبلش منها حاجة


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا شكر علي واجب *
> 
> *ده طلع عيني ... وانا عمال ابلشله :dntknw:*​



*يا ريت بقى نكتفه ومنخرجهوش من هنا تانى ابدااا الجاسوس الاسرائيلى ده هههههههه*


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

ياعم ده كانت ايام المراهقة انما دلوقتى الواحد عقل خلاص و بيعمل مقالب محترمة


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

لا لا تكتفى مين هطلبلك القناة العاشرة يقطعوكو هنا


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ريت بقى نكتفه ومنخرجهوش من هنا تانى ابدااا الجاسوس الاسرائيلى ده هههههههه*


 
*جاسوووووووووووووووووووووووووس*
*طول عمري كنت بشك فيه :smil13: *​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> ياعم ده كانت ايام المراهقة انما دلوقتى الواحد عقل خلاص و بيعمل مقالب محترمة


زى ايه كده 
احكى مقلب محترم 
والحكم للجمهور 
ما تفكك من العضويه دى
مقلبها خلص
خش بالاصليه


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

ده انا جاسوس من ايام ما كان فيه منظمات للجواسيس الناشئين


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

المقالب كتير بس اللى يفتكر اصل انا بعمل المقلب و ارميه البحر
و العضوية الاصلية اتهرت طرد و تنزيل كفاية كده عليها


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> المقالب كتير بس اللى يفتكر اصل انا بعمل المقلب و ارميه البحر
> و العضوية الاصلية اتهرت طرد و تنزيل كفاية كده عليها


بس اكيد  فيه حاجات متتنسيش 
انزل بالاصليه ومتشتغلنيش 
انا على قديمه وانت عارف 
متحسسنيش ان الادارة مستقصداك


----------



## jewey.david (10 مايو 2012)

خلى القديم لزمان احنا دلوقتى باكاونتات ما بعد الثورة اعتبرها اتخلعت مع اللى اتخلعو


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*ها وبعدين *​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david قال:


> خلى القديم لزمان احنا دلوقتى باكاونتات ما بعد الثورة اعتبرها اتخلعت مع اللى اتخلعو


براحتك


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ها وبعدين *​


ولا قبلين 
مفيش   قديم يتقال ولا ايه


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*مش عارف*
*ميرنا خرجت ليه ... ومش عارف انتوا مش بتقولوا ليه *

*حد فاكر ... موضوع *
*معاك وردة تهديها لمين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2012)

*انا للاسف ذاكرتى مش اد كده بس فاكره طبعااا ناس كتير قابلتهم هنا ف بداياتى 
البت نونو جيرل الشقيه  وبسبوسه العسوله ورمزى من الاردن شخصيه جميله وفراشه الغاليه وفاديه ام قلب ابيض والرائع قلم حر ومينا عزت الواد الجدع وريمووو اللى حقيقى مفيش منه اتنين 
واكييييييد هفتكر غيرهم كتير *


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2012)

jewey.david

هو دا ريمو سكلوفيد ؟


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا للاسف ذاكرتى مش اد كده بس فاكره طبعااا ناس كتير قابلتهم هنا ف بداياتى *
> *البت نونو جيرل الشقيه وبسبوسه العسوله ورمزى من الاردن شخصيه جميله وفراشه الغاليه وفاديه ام قلب ابيض والرائع قلم حر ومينا عزت الواد الجدع وريمووو اللى حقيقى مفيش منه اتنين *
> *واكييييييد هفتكر غيرهم كتير *


 
*فكرتيني بقلم حر ,,, كان دفعتي في الأشراف *

*الدفعة ال قبلي كانت طارق وفادي *
*وبعديهم أنا وقلم حر علطول *


*أياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> jewey.david
> 
> هو دا ريمو سكلوفيد ؟


اصمله عليكى هو المحروس بعينة


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> jewey.david
> 
> هو دا ريمو سكلوفيد ؟


 
*تخيلي :smil13:*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اصمله عليكى هو المحروس بعينة


*تقصدي أيه بقي ههههههههه*

*فاكرة ريمون لما عمل موضوع في التعارف ... وهو مشرف*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *تقصدي أيه بقي ههههههههه*
> 
> *فاكرة ريمون لما عمل موضوع في التعارف ... وهو مشرف*​



مقصدش يعم :smil13:
لا مش فاكرة :dntknw:


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مقصدش يعم :smil13:
> لا مش فاكرة :dntknw:


* :new4:*
*طويب*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اصمله عليكى هو المحروس بعينة





Twin قال:


> *تخيلي :smil13:*​



اطردوه بقي ههههههههههههههههه


يقطعك يا مصيبه 
انت غيرت جنسيتك ومش لاقيت غير اسرائيل


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> * :new4:*
> *طويب*​


الواد ريمو دا عاوز تعزيبة زى منا عملت فى انا وعصفور امبارح فقعنا عنية وبعدين طرشناه بسيخين سخنين فى ودانة وبعدين قطعناله صوابع ايده عقلة عقلة وصوابع رجلية وقطعنا لسانة وحطناه فى رجلة بس فاضل انهرده نكمل تعزيبة من كتر المقالب اللى عملها فى مخاليق ربنا :bomb:


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اطردوه بقي ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يقطعك يا مصيبه
> انت غيرت جنسيتك ومش لاقيت غير اسرائيل


 
*شوفتي ... البيه طلع جاسوس :smil13:*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اطردوه بقي ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يقطعك يا مصيبه
> انت غيرت جنسيتك ومش لاقيت غير اسرائيل


العيب ع الهبل اللى صدقوة واولهم انا :smil13:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2012)

ريمو دا مصيبه عصره اصلا

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> الواد ريمو دا عاوز تعزيبة زى منا عملت فى انا وعصفور امبارح فقعنا عنية وبعدين طرشناه بسيخين سخنين فى ودانة وبعدين قطعناله صوابع ايده عقلة عقلة وصوابع رجلية وقطعنا لسانة وحطناه فى رجلة بس فاضل انهرده نكمل تعزيبة من كتر المقالب اللى عملها فى مخاليق ربنا :bomb:


اية ميرنا
شكلك بتتفرجى كتير على  قناة top movies هههه


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اية ميرنا
> شكلك بتتفرجى كتير على  قناة top movies هههه


ايون ربنا يكرمة بواحد زى ديزل يروقة :t17:


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*قبل ما اقوم أنام *

*أفتكر زمان كنت بقعد في المنتدي لحد الساعة 5 الصبح *
*دلوقتي بنام بدري زي ..... هههههههههههه *

*أفتكر مرة في ليلة رأس السنة وكنت سهران أنا وروك *
*وأستلمنا عيلين من منتدي أسلامي في قسم الأسئلة ... وشغلين كوبي وبيت وعملين ينقلوا من بعض *
*كانوا قعدين ع الياهوو وا وبيسألو وبينزلوا مواضيع*
*وانا وروك ع الياهوو برده وقعدين رد وحذف *
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ايون ربنا يكرمة بواحد زى ديزل يروقة :t17:


*اللهم أمين :bomb:*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2012)

*وحشني كتير كليمو .... ومواضيعه الجمدة وردوده الحلوة*

*وكمان مافان ... وحشني وجوده ومحبته *

*وكوكو مان ... وحشني تأثيرة في المنتدي*

*كان ليهم تواجد مهم*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 مايو 2012)

احلى مكان واحلى ناس موجوده في المنتدى كلكم واحشني وبجد ليه مكان كبير في قلبي


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2012)

ramyghobrial قال:


> احلى مكان واحلى ناس موجوده في المنتدى كلكم واحشني وبجد ليه مكان كبير في قلبي


*ال وحشه حد بيجي يسأل عليه *
*مش كلام يا برنس*


*منور يا رامي ... وحشتنا ووحشتنا أيامك*​


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2012)

*افتكر .... من حوالي سنة وشوية *

*أتهكر ع المنتدي فجأة ... واشتغل قرأن *
*وقال أيه بيقولوا حضروا السرير 101 باين للمنتدي *

*أول حاجة عملتها مع أني كنت في الشغل ومشغول اوي *
*كلمت روك*
*من أقصي الجنوب الي اقصي الشمال ... علشان أعرف ايه ال حصل *
*وبعد السلامات قالي مش تقلق ... كلها ساعات والمنتدي يرجع*
*فأطمنت *

*كان يوم وحش أوي ... وأحساس رخم للكل ... وليا ع الخصوص *

*بس المفلت للنظر أني شفت ناس بقالي سنين مش شفتها ع الياهوو فاتحة أون لاين -منهم أنا - وشغلين رغي بيطمنوا ع المنتدي *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 مايو 2012)

المنتدى كان بالنسبة لي شيء اساسي في حياتي .. اتصل و اروح و اجري و اسهر و افكر و اتعب و اهتم .. كان حياة بالفعل  .. و الحقيقة بمنتهى الامانة .. صعب جداً اشيله من حياتي .. دي حقيقة .. كتير مواقع بندخلها و بنخرج منها زي ما دخلنا .. وبننساها .. لكن المنتدى ده فيه حاجه كده ! .. ايه هي مش عارف ! .. او يمكن مش قادر افكر فيها دلوقتي .. هبقى افتكر شوية ذكريات و اجي اصدعكم بيها .


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> المنتدى كان بالنسبة لي شيء اساسي في حياتي .. اتصل و اروح و اجري و اسهر و افكر و اتعب و اهتم .. كان حياة بالفعل .. و الحقيقة بمنتهى الامانة .. صعب جداً اشيله من حياتي .. دي حقيقة .. كتير مواقع بندخلها و بنخرج منها زي ما دخلنا .. وبننساها .. لكن المنتدى ده فيه حاجه كده ! .. ايه هي مش عارف ! .. او يمكن مش قادر افكر فيها دلوقتي .. هبقى افتكر شوية ذكريات و اجي اصدعكم بيها .


*منور يا طارق ... ليك وحشة كبيرة :t31:*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 مايو 2012)

روميييييييييييييييو شوفت حبيت وخطبت واتجوزت وخلفت ورجعت لقيتنا زى محنااا بزمة مش المفروض تكون لينا جوايز استمرار


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> روميييييييييييييييو شوفت حبيت وخطبت واتجوزت وخلفت ورجعت لقيتنا زى محنااا بزمة مش المفروض تكون لينا جوايز استمرار



* دا ظلم:hlp:
لازم كامن يبقي في جوايز للوافدين الجدد 
تشجيع يعني 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 مايو 2012)

لا معلش بقى لمؤاخذه القديم اولى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا معلش بقى لمؤاخذه القديم اولى



* القديم راحت عليه :a63:
*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2012)

لا متحزنيش


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2012)

*عايزة اقول انى انهاردة فى المنتدى طلبت من حد انه يصليلى
وبجد أجمل واعمق صلاة سمعتها 
وفعلا عمرى ما هنساها ابداااااااااااا
ربنا يستجيب ويسمع للصلاة دى 
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 مايو 2012)

موضوع جميل

هرجع للكلام فيه بعد​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يوليو 2012)

انا بسجل ذكـــــــــــــــــري نجــــــــــــــــــــــاح
الحكايه كالآتي
كنت قاسم ثانويه عامه وربنا اداني مجموع دخلت بيه كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات
الكليه صعبه جدااا اللي يعرفها طبعا
كنت ف سنه اولي مش فاهم برمجه اوي وكنت متعقد منها
كان معايا ماده الترم الأول و3 الترم تاني يعني ريحت السنه
ودي كانت الصدمه لأني ذاكرت وتعبت فعلا ف كل المواد
المهم خدت فتره علي ما تقبلت الموضوع واصبح واقع
حاولت اغير من طريقة تفكيري 
بدأت اتعلم كذا لغة برمجه ف البيت لوحدي وابتديت ابسط الفكر وافهم
المهم ربنا اداني نعمه وانتشلني من جهلي 
وبقيت بحب البرمجه جدااا ومييز فيها
عديت السنه الدبلر وانا بلعب بالبرمجه لعب وانا مستمتع تماما
واهو خلصت تانيه والترم الأول كل مواد البرمجه كانت تقدير
اشكر ربنا 
وبجد بقول لأي حد حاسس بالفشل ممكن بتغيير طريقة تفكيرك هتتغير كل حاجه معاها ​


----------



## i do not know (4 أغسطس 2012)

من كتر الوحش مبعرفش افتكر الزكريات الحلوة   بس لما افتكر هقول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

الاول الموضوع حلوة اوى وفكرته روعة
ثانيا
انا ليا قفشات ياما ابدا منين ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*عايز اسجل ذكرى *

*لم انساها طوال حياتى *

*اننى تعرفت على أحلى واجمل شباب وبنات مصريين بجد هنا فى المنتدى*

*ويارب يديم المحبة واكون واحد منكم *​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*النهارده تاريخ تسجيلى بالمنتدى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

انا فاكرة انى انا وصاحبتى ايام الدروس كنا بنقول الى اهلينا ان الدرس الساعة6 بدل 6 ونصف
والنص ساعة دى كانا بنقعد نتفسح مع بعض شوية

وفى مرة صاحبتى دى واحنا ماشيين مع بعض امها شافتها فى الشارع وكان منظرنا مسخرة قالتلها انتى رايحة فين يابنتى
قالتلها  لالا ياماما اصلى نسيت ملازمة النصوص بتعات العربى وقلت الى يويو لازم  نروح نجيبها تانى ماينفعاش وبسبب الكدبة دى رجعنا الى البيت البت وطلعنا  نجيب الملازمة وعقبال المشوار دا كله كان قرب الدرس وضاعت عليا الفسحة
وساعتها عرفت ان الحرام مابيدومش:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------

